# Schade um die schöne Grafik! Kolumne über (zu) schwere Spiele



## Peter Bathge (17. Oktober 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Schade um die schöne Grafik! Kolumne über (zu) schwere Spiele* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Schade um die schöne Grafik! Kolumne über (zu) schwere Spiele


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (17. Oktober 2015)

Ich probiere mich gerne an höheren Schwierigkeitsgraden, wenn ich mal wieder Lust drauf habe, kann jemanden aber auch gut verstehen der damit seine Probleme hat. In jedem Spiel hab ich die Hardcore-Methode aber nicht nötig. 
Bei einen Spiel wie Jotun würde ich es mir dennoch sehr gerne antun, auch wenn es mich wie in manch anderem Spiel zur Verzweiflung bringen würde.

Bleibt eigentlich nur noch eins zu fragen. Wird es einen Test zu Jotun geben? (Musst ja nich gerade du testen Peter, kannst dich ja beim potenziellen Tester daneben setzen und zuschauen)


----------



## Turalyon (17. Oktober 2015)

Ich erinner mich an Biing, die wohl bockschwerste Wirtschaftssimulation, die es je gegeben hat. Ein kleiner Fehler und man war am Ende des Tages im Minus und vorbei war das Spiel ^^


----------



## HanFred (17. Oktober 2015)

In Dark Souls gibt es einen Easy-Mode, man kann sich Hilfe holen. Abgesehen davon ist es ein Geduldspiel und stellt die Konzentration des Spielers auf die Probe.
Wenn ich die Wahl habe, spiele ich allerdings immer auf "normal". Noch besser fand ich die Option in einzelnen Silent Hill Spielen (Teil 3 ist mir diesbezüglich in Erinnerung geblieben), wo man die Schwierigkeit der Action und der Rätsel separat wählen konnte. Da wähle ich dann "einfach" für die Action und "schwer" für die Rätsel.


----------



## Batze (17. Oktober 2015)

Sehr guter Artikel, dem ich so auch zustimmen kann. 
Ich habe nichts gegen Spiele die auch mal mehrere Pixel Tode fordern, aber wenn der Entwickler Unbedingt vermeiden will das Spielspass aufkommt, dann lass ich mich gerne als Noob betiteln und such mir was anderes wo ich Fun habe.


----------



## FalloutEffect (17. Oktober 2015)

Ich spiele auch immer, wenn ich ein neues Spiel kaufe, auf Einsteigermodus. Wenn es mir zu einfach ist,  später gerne auch auf Normal, aber nie schwerer. Dafür ist auch meine Frustrationsschwelle zu niedrig. Mich interessiert an einem PC-Spiel auch eher die Story und Charaktere, als die Frage wie ich am Gegner vorbeikomme. Ein Beispiel: Wenn ich da an Pillars of Eternity und den Endboss in Cad Nua denke... das war auch sehr frustierend.


----------



## alu355 (17. Oktober 2015)

Ich mag eigentlich beide Welten.

Bei besonders storylastigen Spielen, bei der mich die Geschichte richtig fesselt, möchte ich nicht die Immersion zerstören, im dem ich immer wieder neu laden muß, weil der "Held" mal wieder draufgegangen ist.
Da darf es dann auch ruhig mal nur der zweit oder drittschwerste Schwierigkeitsgrad sein (wenn es angeboten wird).
Natürlich freue ich mich, selbst so ein Spiel auf dem höchsten Schwierigkeitsgrad "geschlagen" zu haben, wenn wie gesagt es nicht in Nachladerei endet.

Dann gibt es so Spiele wie FTL......die fast schon nicht schwer genug sein können.
Da war es dann mein Ziel, alle Schiffsklassen zumindest einmal erfolgreich durch den höchsten Schwierigkeitsgrad durchgebracht zu haben.
Nach so einem geglückten Run bin ich seeeeehr zufrieden.
Natürlich beiße ich auch regelmäßig in meine Tastatur, wenns dann nicht so läuft wie ich es will, weil ich mir mal wieder einbilde daß der Computer zu Skynet geworden ist und mich eindeutig bescheißen will. 

Die einen regen sich über zu seichte Spiele auf - die anderen anscheinend über zu harte.
Letztenendes müßen beide einfach die entsprechenden Spiele links liegen lassen und ein anderes Spiel in die Hand nehmen.
So schließt sich dann der Kreis.
Om!


----------



## Kinorenegade (17. Oktober 2015)

Ich finde einen großen Schwierigkeitsgrad nicht unbedingt nervig. Ok... da ich Dark Souls vorher nicht gespielt hatte und einfach mal mit Bloodborne angefangen hatte war das schon wie eine gewaltige Klatsche gewesen. Gefühlte 1000 mal bin ich in der ersten Woche gestorben... und da war ich noch im Startbereich. Aber trotzdem hat es mich gepackt es immer wieder zu versuchen. 
Wenn ich mich da an die Zeit erinner, wo es noch nicht möglich war sich über das Internet zu informieren oder sich 20 Lets Plays anzuschauen wie man an einer bestimmten Stelle vorbei kommt, dann muss ich aber sagen das die heutigen Spiele manchmal ZU einfach gemacht werden.
Bei MMORPGs und Co kriegt man die Questrichtung mit leuchtenden Pfeilen auf der Minimap oder der Karte angezeigt. Wozu? Wenn man in der Questbeschreibung genau beschreibt wo man was zu machen hat muss das reichen... notfalls muss man nochmal lesen und DENKEN. 
Ich kenne mehr als genug, die sich nix mehr durchlesen sondern einfach nur da hin rennen wo es blinkt.

Sicher... Spiele sollen Spaß machen. Aber der Spieler bricht sich auch keinen Zacken aus der Krone, wenn er mal wieder mehr gefordert wird. Meine ersten Englisch Kenntnisse haben ich mit den alten Sierra Adventures und einem englischen Wörterbuch gesammelt. Und es hat auch Spaß gemacht...


----------



## sukram89 (17. Oktober 2015)

Ich finde auch, dass man öfters die Möglichkeit haben sollte den Schwierigkeitsgrad selbst bestimmen zu können und bitte nicht erst wenn ich das Spiel durch habe, da ich die Story dann schon kennen und das Spiel nicht noch mal spielen möchte. Bloß sind mit die Spiele alle zu leicht. The Witcher 3, Mad Max, Far Cry, Gta , Borderlands, Dying Light (nur um mal ein paar aktuelle aufzuzählen). Bei all den Spielen rennt man immer nur durch und hat fast nie eine Herausforderung


----------



## Orzhov (17. Oktober 2015)

So sehr ich Peter auch verstehe, so unmöglich ist es jeden Geschmack zu bedienen. Eine "hübsche" Grafik reicht nicht um micht hinter meinem Ofen hervorzulocken, aber wenn man eh nur schauen will wie so ein Spiel aussieht, sollten einem dann nicht auch Let's Plays reichen?


----------



## TheSinner (17. Oktober 2015)

Ich wünschte einfach es gäbe hier wirklich mehr Auswahl, bestes Beispiel für mich: das grandiose Crusader Kings 2 das aber auch auf dem schwersten Grad viel, viel zu einfach für mich ist da die Boni für die KI einfach nicht die Winkelzüge ausgleichen können die einem so als Mensch einfallen, politisch. 

Generell spiele ich Spiele die "Leicht, normal, schwierig und brutal" als Auswahl hätten auf "schwierig", manchmal auch nur auf "normal" - das hängt aber dann eben auch vom Spiel ab und damit zusammen dass ich zumeist Rollenspiele, Wirtschaftssimulationen und ab und an mal ein Sportspiel (ne, kein Fußball, danke) spiele und in allen drei Genres recht versiert bin - ein X-Com spiel ich dann eben auch nur noch auf "normal" weil es nicht ganz mein vertrautes Terrain ist und die Spielreihe notorisch für äh.. ja.. geringfügige *hust* Frustmomente bekannt war, daaaaamaaals und so .

Es wäre einfach toll wenn man hier deutlich spezifischer auswählen könnte für diverse Spiele - zum Beispiel via Drag&Drop einfach verschiedene Elemente auf den gewünschten Schwierigkeitsgrad zieht und ihn sich damit quasi selbst bastelt (wo es eben möglich wäre) und ansonsten zumindest stark auswählen kann.


Fallout 4 werd ich mir definitiv auf dem höchsten mir zumutbaren Grad reinziehen, ich finde es reizvoll wirklich ums Überleben in der Ödnis kämpfen zu müssen und hoffe dass die Modding-Community dort auch wieder wie schon für vorige Teile und auch Skyrim weitere Hardcore-Optionen einfügt (Ernährungszusammenstellung und Muskelwachstum, Witterung, Krankheiten etc.).


----------



## Desotho (17. Oktober 2015)

Es gibt halt nicht einen Schwierigkeitsgrad der für alle Spieler passt. Ich bin daher ein Fan von einstellbaren Schwierigkeitsgraden. Für mich ist das die ideale Lösung.
Gebt den Spielern der höheren Schwierigkeitsgrade von mir aus ein blinkendes Achievment, einen Hardcore Extra Level und einen Kuss auf den blanken Popo.
Aber gebt dem Rest die Wahl eine für sie passende Schwierigkeitsstufe zu wählen.

Das Negativ-Beispiel im umgekehrten Sinne ist für mich Diablo 3, das wir im 3 Spieler Koop gespielt haben und wo sich der Schwierigkeitsgrad am Anfang *nicht* hochstellen liess. Nach 2 stinklangweiligen Durchgängen haben wir dann einfach aufgehört aus Langeweile (jaja ich weiss: Spiel nicht verstanden, das wird erst nach 1000 Stunden Grind auf Hölle 786 lustig. blabla).

Allerdings gibt es heutzutage ja wirklich genug Spiele. Ich finde es ok, wenn es Spiele wie Dark Souls gibt die auf eine Nischengruppe abzielen. Das ist halt die Entscheidung der Entwickler. Dark Souls habe ich mir aber erst gekauft als es das Spiel für nen 5er gab.


Auf der anderen Seite: Wenn man natürlich die Möglichkeit hat den Schwierigkeitsgrad runterzustellen ist auch die Versuchung da. Hat man das nicht und bietet das Spiel genugend Motivation *muss* man sich dagegen durchbeissen was natürlich dann auch ein Erlebnis sein kann. Das ist dann aber halt eine Frage des inneren Schweinehunds ob man runterregelt oder nicht.


----------



## Cele-pcgames (17. Oktober 2015)

"Verhaut mich in den Kommentaren für meine Noob-Skillz, nennt mich Schlappschwanz, lacht mich aus."
_**ZOONK!!** **BAAAAAM!** **PEFFFFFF!!**_ Schlappschwanz, haha! 

Bin heut voll der Bully.

Also ich find extrem schwere Spiele haben ihre Daseinsberechtigung, manch einer nimmt die Herausforderung nämlich dankend an (ich eher nicht).

Um uns vor unerwartet schwierigen Situationen zu warnen, dafür seid ja ihr da, die leidgeprüften Redakteure von Magazinen wie diesem hier, die Helden der Gamergemeinschaft, die ihr eure Schäfchen unter Anderem vor zu schwerwiegenden Ungerechtigkeiten bewahrt, unter Einsatz eurer eigenenen mentalen und körperlichen Gesundheit sperrt euch Rossi doch in finstere Keller, und ihr stoßt in Regionen vor, die kein Gamer je sehen sollte. Nur um irgendwann zurückzukehren ins Licht und eure Worte der Warnung zu verkünden. Wenn euch Rainer Rosshirt nicht im Keller vergessen hat.


----------



## Wut-Gamer (17. Oktober 2015)

Auch ich bin selten bereit, mich über Versuch und Irrtum stundenlang in ein Spiel einzufuchsen, dass man dann einmal durchspielt und in die Ecke legt.  Aber es gibt Leute, die stehen auf sowas und es ist ja nicht so, dass man am Markt keine leichte Kost mehr bekäme...


----------



## schweibi (17. Oktober 2015)

Manchmal fehlt mir ein "Über"-Modus. So wie in Batman Arkham Origins (Ich bin die Nacht), das war toll, leider in Arkham Knight nicht mehr vorhanden. Allerdings gibts Spiele, da wird in die eine wie die andere Richtung völlig übertrieben. Paradebeispiel: Act Of War: Direct Action. Da war selbst der höchste Schwierigkeitsgrad ein Kinderspiel. Beim Add-on Act Of War: High Treason hingegen war selbst der niedrigste Schwierigkeitsgrad fast unschaffbar schwer (davon mal abgesehen, dass es eine wirklich herbe Enttäuschung gegenüber dem Hauptspiel war).


----------



## LaggyNET (17. Oktober 2015)

Alles ausreden.

Aktuelle Games sind meistens viel zu einfach.

Nicht falsch verstehen, ich hasse eigentlich bock schwere Games, die nur auf Try & Error basieren. Super Meat Boy oder VVVVVV sind absolut nichts für mich.

Aber sowas wie Dark Souls oder Witcher auf hohen Schwirigkeitsgraden sind genau richtig.
Dass man games zu schwer fidnet ist oft nur der Faulheit geschuldet, sich auch mal wirklich mit einem Spiel zu beschäftigen. Heutzutage hat man dank Sales eh so viel zum spielen, dass man viele Games einfach in einem Zug durchspielen will.
Zudem bieten viele Games so viel komfort, dass es oft ga rnicht nötig ist, alle Features des spiels auszunutzen, um voranzukommen. In batman musse ich im neuesten Teil nichtmal die Skills verbessern und in Witcher 3 nutze ich quasi nie Tränke. Wenn dann aber mal ne schwere Stelle kommt und man ist es nicht gewohnt, sich alle spielmechaniken zu nutze zu machen, dann erscheinen gegener übermächtig und Unfair, dabei ist es meist nur die eigene Faulheit. 

Deswegen sollte man von vornherein höhere Schwirigkeitsgrade wählen, damit man von Anfang an dazu gezwungen ist, sein Köpfchen einzusetzen, und sich alles zu nutze macht, was das Spiel einem bietet.
Hohe Schwierigkeitsgrade zu meistern hat wenig mit Skill zu tun, sondern einfach nur mit Verständnis der Spielmechanik und Logik. 

Der Punkt ist einfach, dass man es auf normalen Schwirigkeitsgraden viel zu einfach hat und quasi verweichlicht. Wenn man dann z.B. in nem shooter ne Stelle erwischt, an der man nicht einfach in den kugelhagel rennen kann und alles niederholzen kann, dann frustet das schnell, einfach nur, weil mans anders gewohnt ist und nicht, weil es schwer wäre.
Die Faulheit und die Tatsache, dass man meistens zu wenig gefordert wird, sorgen einfach dafür, dass man ein immer schlechterer Spieler wird und Stellen im Spiel, die mal etwas ausserhalb der üblichen balance sind gleich unfair erscheinen.


Also, beschäftigt euch mit den Spielen, und nutzt auch dinge, die ihr bisher ignoriert habt. Lasst euch Zeit und selbst wenn ihr mal ein paar tage an einer Stelle hängt, dann ist das nicht schlimm. 
Es sollte nicht euer Anspruch sein, eine sehr schwere Stelle innerhalb von 10 Minuten und 3 neustarts zu schaffen. Legt das Spiel bei Seite, denkt über eure Fehler nach und versucht es nochmal...


----------



## belakor602 (17. Oktober 2015)

Kommt aufs Spiel bei mir drauf an. Ein Spiel wie Witcher dass ich hauptsächlich für Story und Charaktere spiele habe ich keine Lust mich mit dem durchwachsenen höheren Schwierigkeitsgraden zu beschäftigen. Das Kampfsystem ist ja an sich ganz passabel, aber der Schwierigkeitsgrad in Witcher 3 ist leider wie in vielen modernen Spielen (mehr HP, mehr DMG) für die Gegner. Und ich habe keine Lust eine halbe Stunde für einen verdammten Gegner zu brauchen.

Was allerdings ein Dark Souls angeht würde das Spiel ohne dem Schwierigkeitsgrad kaum Spaß machen. Und auch die Option runterzustellen würde das Spiel ruinieren. Im Moment des Frusts würde man schwach werden und man kommt vielleicht weiter, aber ohne das tolle Erlebnis eine Hürde zu überwinden das man in Dark Souls bekommt.


----------



## Desotho (17. Oktober 2015)

LaggyNET schrieb:


> Der Punkt ist einfach, dass man es auf normalen Schwirigkeitsgraden viel zu einfach hat und quasi verweichlicht. Wenn man dann z.B. in nem shooter ne Stelle erwischt, an der man nicht einfach in den kugelhagel rennen kann und alles niederholzen kann, dann frustet das schnell, einfach nur, weil mans anders gewohnt ist und nicht, weil es schwer wäre.
> Die Faulheit und die Tatsache, dass man meistens zu wenig gefordert wird, sorgen einfach dafür, dass man ein immer schlechterer Spieler wird und Stellen im Spiel, die mal etwas ausserhalb der üblichen balance sind gleich unfair erscheinen.



Das mag sein, aber Spielen soll ja Spaß machen. Ich muss mich nach einem Arbeitstag nicht mehr unbedingt im Bootcamp der krassen Ubergam0r-Sup3r-Skil0rs beweisen.
Würde mich mein Geld mit E-Sports verdienen, dann ja. Aber ansonsten lebe ich das lieber in anderen Bereichen aus wo es dann auch ein wenig Sinn macht 

Ich kann verstehen, dass Leute einen höheren Schwierigkeitsgrad wollen und ich bin der Meinung dass sie ihn auch bekommen sollen und die dürfen sich dann auch gern eine Medaille anheften die zeigt wie krass sie sind.
Aber genauso sollte halt der "Noob-Gamer" nen niedrigeren Schwierigkeitsgrad bekommen können.


----------



## FilmVanRiss (17. Oktober 2015)

Ich erinnere mich gerne an Games wie Turrican, Zool und ähnliche Klassiker. Die waren alle nicht leicht, ließen einen nicht überall speichern. Da hat sich niemand beschwert. Ich glaube durch die ganze "vercasualisierung" sind viele Gamer einfach zu "weich" geworden. Wo ist der Wille nach Herausforderung hin? Natürlich möchte man sich auch von einem Game unterhalten lassen, aber wie sieht denn mit der Genugtuung aus, einen Boss endlich besiegt zu haben aus oder eine gewisse, wenn auch gerade unfaire, Passage endlich gemeistert zu haben? Dieses typische: "Ja leckt mich doch ihr verdammten Entwickler,ich hab euren Scheiß besiegt. Was wollt ihr von mir?!". Lange Rede, wenig Sinn: Lernt das Verlieren zu genießen und werdet dadurch besser! Von nix kommt nix!


----------



## Desotho (17. Oktober 2015)

FilmVanRiss schrieb:


> Ich erinnere mich gerne an Games wie Turrican, Zool und ähnliche Klassiker. Die waren alle nicht leicht, ließen einen nicht überall speichern. Da hat sich niemand beschwert.


Damals hatten aber die wenigsten Leute das Original und die "Sicherheitskopien" hatten praktisch immer nen Trainer dabei. Und wenn es das nicht gab dann hatte man ein Action-Replay für sowas. Damals hatten auch viel mehr Spiele schon von Haus aus Cheats.

Gut ich bin jetzt vielleicht kein Maßstab, aber bei Turrican hatte ich persönlich nur Level 2 ohne Hilfsmittel gesehen. Bei Apidya hatte ich nur die Demo, da ich nicht mal die durchspielen konnte.
Megaman 1 habe ich 3 Level clearen können, Rest nie geschafft.


----------



## FilmVanRiss (17. Oktober 2015)

Es gab auch tatsächlich "Menschen" die das ganze ohne zu schummeln gezockt haben


----------



## Neawoulf (17. Oktober 2015)

Ich hab nichts gegen schwere Spiele. Ich würde mir nur wünschen, dass man dann auch ein vernünftiges Speichersystem integrieren würde. Dark Souls 1 & 2 zum Beispiel sind richtig schöne Spiele, aber ich hab Teil 1 nie durchgespielt und Teil 2 nie angefangen, weil mich einfach das Speichersystem sowas von angef****d hat, dass ich irgendwann einfach keine Lust mehr hatte. Die gleichen Levelabschnitte immer und immer wieder spielen, weil am Ende des Abschnitt ein schwerer Gegner lauert, und dann auch noch sämtliche nicht ausgegebenen Erfahrungspunkte zu verlieren, dafür fehlt mir einfach die Motivation.

Man könnte es doch wie z. B. in Legend of Grimrock 2 machen, wo man beim Start eines neuen Spiels auswählen darf, ob man jederzeit oder nur an bestimmten Stellen speichern kann. Dann noch für die Hardcore-Zocker ein Achievement hinzufügen ... damit wären dann doch alle glücklich und zufrieden.


----------



## Desotho (17. Oktober 2015)

FilmVanRiss schrieb:


> Es gab auch tatsächlich "Menschen" die das ganze ohne zu schummeln gezockt haben



Habe ich ja nicht ausgeschlossen. Ausnahmen bestätigen ja bekanntlich die Regel.


----------



## Shadow_Man (17. Oktober 2015)

Ich kann die Diskussion nicht nachvollziehen. Es gibt eben Spiele, die sind eher casualiger und richten sich eher an Anfänger und es gibt Spiele, die richten sich eher an Hardcorezocker. Aber gerade letztere Spiele sind doch ganz klar in Unterzahl. Die meisten Spiele sind doch ganz klar auf die Masse zugeschnitten. Da sollte man sich eher über die wenigen Hardcorespiele, die es für die Spieler gibt, die solche Spiele lieben, doch eher freuen, als sich zu wünschen, dass die eben auch noch glattgebürstet werden. Es gibt auch eben Spiele, die funktionieren nur mit knallhartem Schwierigkeitsgrad. Ein Dark Souls wäre mit leichtem Modus nicht mehr das gleiche Spiel, ein ArmA würde durchcasualisiert dann in Richtung Action-Shooter/CoD gehen und seine Einzigartigkeit verlieren. Ein Schleichshooter funktioniert meiner Meinung nach auch nur mit hohem Schwierigkeitsgrad. Ist es zu leicht, dann macht das ganze Schleichen keinen Sinn mehr oder man ballert sich einfach durch. Weil ein hoher Schwierigkeitsgrad eben dazu führt, dass man langsam und mit Bedacht vorgeht.
Lasst den Hardcorezockern doch ihre Hardcorespiele und Casualspielern ihre Casualspiele und versucht nicht alles gleich zu machen, dann haben wir noch weniger Vielfalt.


----------



## CardinaleRatzinger (17. Oktober 2015)

Allerdings gibt es eben auch spiele die mich mit ihrem minimalen Schwierigkeitsgrad nervern.
Wie zum beispiel die ganze Assassins Creed Serie...
So schön die Spiele, Story, Grafik etc auch waren, eine richtige Herausforderung war keines davon..
So is hatte man eigentlich nie wirklich den Anreiz bessere Waffen und andere Goodies freiszuspielen.
Weils einfach nicht notwendig ist.
Da hätt ich mir echt 2-3 verschiedene Schwierigkeitsgrade gewünscht. auch die Rätsel waren meist nur einfach längere kletterpassagen deren einzige schwierigkeit war aus versehen mal runterzufallen...

mfg hank


----------



## DerGepard (17. Oktober 2015)

belakor602 schrieb:


> Was allerdings ein Dark Souls angeht würde das Spiel ohne dem Schwierigkeitsgrad kaum Spaß machen. Und auch die Option runterzustellen würde das Spiel ruinieren. Im Moment des Frusts würde man schwach werden und man kommt vielleicht weiter, aber ohne das tolle Erlebnis eine Hürde zu überwinden das man in Dark Souls bekommt.



Witziger Weise beinhaltet Dark Souls stehts die Möglichkeit den Schwierigkeitsgrad herunter zu stellen. Wie vieles in der Spielwelt geschiet dies nicht einfach über einen Menüpunkt. Als Spieler hast du selbst die Wahl in welcher Verfassung du antritts. Bleib einfach mal in einen Gebiet und trainiere. Es ist Überraschend wie schnell selbst ein Boss fällt wenn man nur wenige Level höher ist. Man merkt deutlich dass man durchaus Bosse "ausleveln" kann. Das gilt auch für Normale Gegner. Da ist man schnell ein Onehitter ohne eine Glaskanone zu sein.

Davon abgesehen, es gibt leider immer mehr Spiele mit einen Unausgewogenen Schwierigkeitsgrad. Dragon Age Inquisition zB. Am Anfang auf Normal alles Umholzen, ab lvl9 Hatte ich dann Probleme Gegner meines Levels zu finden. Dann wiederum wurden die Spezialisierungen freigeschalten und man hatte mehr Möglichkeiten sich auszurüsten, ab da ginger der Schwierigkeits so weit bergab, dass es nichtmal mehr eine Gruppe braucht um zu bestehen.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (17. Oktober 2015)

Mir persönlich ist der Schwierigkeitsgrad völlig latte, aber ich ziehe ein forderndes Gameplay immer vor. Starke Gegner (KI mindestens auf normal, bevorzugt menschliche Gegner), knifflige Passagen, knackige Rätsel, komplexe Tasten-Kombination fördern bei mir nicht nur den Spielspaß, sondern ist die Essenz, die mich dazu bringt, mich mit einem Videospiel überhaupt zu beschäftigen. Mich damit auseinanderzusetzen. Eine gute Story ist begrüßenswert, aber sekundär. Die kann ruhig klischeehaft, an den Haaren herbeigezogen oder überhaupt nicht vorhanden sein. Hauptsache ich muss mehr tun, als nur die Fernbedienung in die Hand zu nehmen oder eine Seite umzublättern.

Ich kann aber verstehen, wenn das einige als nervig oder gar frustrierend empfinden. Deswegen werde ich mich hüten, dich lieber Peter, als Noob zu bezeichnen. Jeder so wie er mag.


----------



## belakor602 (17. Oktober 2015)

DerGepard schrieb:


> Witziger Weise beinhaltet Dark Souls stehts die Möglichkeit den Schwierigkeitsgrad herunter zu stellen. Wie vieles in der Spielwelt geschiet dies nicht einfach über einen Menüpunkt. Als Spieler hast du selbst die Wahl in welcher Verfassung du antritts. Bleib einfach mal in einen Gebiet und trainiere. Es ist Überraschend wie schnell selbst ein Boss fällt wenn man nur wenige Level höher ist. Man merkt deutlich dass man durchaus Bosse "ausleveln" kann. Das gilt auch für Normale Gegner. Da ist man schnell ein Onehitter ohne eine Glaskanone zu sein.



Ich sagt im Moment des Frusts wird man schwach nicht 3 Tage. Klar kann man in Dark Souls Easy Mode einschalten aber das ist meistens dann durch mehr Mühen vereinbart. Entweder hoch-grinden was auch zu lange dauert und langweilig ist deswegen keine Option für mich. Oder Play-Style wechseln das auf dem bestimmten Boss am effektivsten ist was dann meist bedeutet gewisse Items farmen etc...

Alles zeitaufwendiger als doch lieber doch noch einmal es so zu probieren.


----------



## Anmana (17. Oktober 2015)

Hallo,

auch wenn es sicherlich ein polarisierendes Thema ist und im Grunde genommen aufgrund der Technik und der Vielfältigkeit heutzutage es schlicht unfair ist, Spiele vom Amiga, C64 und älter mit heutigen Spielen zu vergleichen aber...damals: 3 Leben und danach tot, keine Credits, keine Savegames, ab in den ersten Level und die Spieldauer bei einigen Spielen betrug bis zu mehreren Stunden. Dafür waren die Joysticks aber auch etwas robuster, als die heutigen 

Klar, ich habe heutzutage auch keine Lust mehr, erstmal 10 Stunden ein Spiel zu lernen, bevor es dann läuft aber im Gegensatz zu anno domini ist heutzutage tatsächlich so ziemlich jedes Spiel lächerlich einfach bei einem entsprechendem Kontingent an Zeit, Ausdauer, der Geschicklichkeit des Spielers UND der Geduld! Meist muss man ja nicht einmal ein Savegame reinladen sondern wird direkt an einen Savepoint wieder belebt, man spult zurück oder oder oder. Das gab es damals alles nicht und die Spiele haben trotzdem gerockt und ja. Der Frustlevel war damals um einiges höher, da auch die Ladezeiten - so man denn saven konnte - auch horrend lang waren aber man kannte es nicht anderes und entsprechend war es auch okay mal bis zu fünf Minuten zu laden, um nach zwei Minuten schon wieder zu sterben (und erneut fünf Minuten laden zu müssen).

Die meisten Spiele sind dementsprechend nichts mehr für mich, da sie zum xten Mal dasselbe Spielprinzip aufbrühen (laaaangweilig) und wenn mich etwas begeistert, dann nehme ich mir dafür die Zeit oder muss von vornherein drauf verzichten, da es mein Alltag nicht zulässt. Man ist ja auch keine Sorgenfreie und Verantwortungslose 12 bis 20 Jahre, wo man Mittags nach Hause kommt und dann zocken kann, bis die Nacht hereinbricht.
Das ist jetzt lediglich plakativ gemeint ist und der Vergleich des Alters ist bitte nicht als eine bewertende Aussage zu verstehen.


----------



## Ravenclaw85 (17. Oktober 2015)

Ich muss sagen, dass ich sehr dankbar für diese Entwicklung bei den Spielen bin. Vor einigen Jahren herrschte noch in erster Linie die "Casualisierung" von Games...siehe Sim City: Societies und Konsorten. 

Würde man bei Spielen einfach den Schwierigkeitsgrad auf "einfach" stellen, würde viel vom Reiz verloren gehen. So finde ich es besser, wenn man sich richtig mit dem Spiel beschäftigen muss und rumtüfeln, ausprobieren und "lernen" muss.

Dieses an die Hand genommen werden und quasi auf Wolken durch Spiele getragen werden ist zwar wunderbar für "Feierabend - Hirn aus"Abende, aber ich finde das wird zu schnell langweilig. Mal abgesehen davon freut man sich dumm und dämlich, wenn man ein schweres Spiel schafft oder Fortschritte macht


----------



## billy336 (17. Oktober 2015)

Ich bin auch ein Fan von schweren Spielen, denn genau das motiviert mich auf dauer. Genau das was der Redakteur hier bemängelt finde ich so reizend an bockschweren Games: Die verhaltensmuster der Gegner einprägen. 
Muss aber dazu sagen, dass ich mir die Frustresistenz erst (hauptsache durch online-spielen) aneignen musste. Kriegt man in Street Fighter auf die Fresse? Egal, weiter üben. Stirbt man bei Battlefield gefühlt alle 5 Sekunden? Scheiß drauf, weitermachen und wenns nur darum geht möglichst viele Sekunden am Leben zu bleiben. 
Allerdings haben mich Spiele wie Pinball, Hardcore Simulationen schnelle Echtzeit-Strategie Games und Online-Shooter immer gereizt. Irgendwann ist man über diesen Fruststopp hinaus und man freut sich wahnsinnig, schwere Spiele nach hunderten Spielstunden endlich auf dem höchsten Schwierigkeitsgrad geschafft zu haben... und man lernt dazu, wird besser, geschickter und spielt fast nur noch auf dem höchsten verfügbaren Schwierigkeitsgrad... Schwere Spiele? Ein Traum für Hardcore-Zocker. Ultimative Herausforderung bleibt aber nach wie vor nur Multiplayer...

Finde genauso wie in Arbeit, Alltag gehört auch in Games der Frustmoment dazu. Verstehe aber auch diejenigen die zum Entspannen zocken. 
Beim Zocken entspannen? Daran hab ich nicht wirklich viel Spaß. Es muss fordern, meinen Kreislauf hochfahren...

Möchte hier allerdings noch anmerken, dass für schwere Spiele gute Hardware nicht zu unterschätzen ist. Wer z.b. auf einem 60hz Monitor mit 30fps versucht in Unreal Tournament erfolgreich zu sein, sollte es lieber ganz sein lassen.


----------



## Grolt (17. Oktober 2015)

> Verhaut mich in den Kommentaren für meine Noob-Skillz, nennt mich Schlappschwanz, lacht mich aus.




Okay.
Nup, Volldepp, Kackboon, No Skiller, "Wäsche in Spülmaschiene"-Werfer, "Buch-verkehrt-rum"-Leser


----------



## LaggyNET (17. Oktober 2015)

Desotho schrieb:


> Das mag sein, aber Spielen soll ja Spaß machen. Ich muss mich nach einem Arbeitstag nicht mehr unbedingt im Bootcamp der krassen Ubergam0r-Sup3r-Skil0rs beweisen.
> Würde mich mein Geld mit E-Sports verdienen, dann ja. Aber ansonsten lebe ich das lieber in anderen Bereichen aus wo es dann auch ein wenig Sinn macht
> 
> Ich kann verstehen, dass Leute einen höheren Schwierigkeitsgrad wollen und ich bin der Meinung dass sie ihn auch bekommen sollen und die dürfen sich dann auch gern eine Medaille anheften die zeigt wie krass sie sind.
> Aber genauso sollte halt der "Noob-Gamer" nen niedrigeren Schwierigkeitsgrad bekommen können.



Wie schon gesagt wurde, auf dauer wird es langweilig. ich zumindest fühle mich irgendwie selbst belogen, wenn ich ein Spiel 20, 30 oder gar 50 Stunden spiele und den Endboss auf den ich so lange gewartet habe im ersten Versuch schaffe.


Ich meine, so kann man ein gutes Spiel doch gar nicht würdigen, wenn sich die Entwickler gute Taktiken und Mechaniken für einen Gegner ausgedacht haben auf die man mit verschiedenen items usw. reagieren müsste, aber man selbst im Easy mode einfach alles mit einem Schlag umholzt, was nicht bei drei auf den Bäumen ist.

Ich nehm wieder witcher als Beispiel. es gibt ein Tolles Bestiarium, in dem man die schwächen und stärken seiner Gegner einsehen kann. Der Reiz des Spiels ist es doch, genau die richtigen Fähigkeiten und Items zu Craften, parat zu haben und dann richtig einzusetzen.
Aber lieber schalten die leute auf "normal", ignorieren einfach alle Spielmechaniken, laufen auf den gegner zu, tippen 20 mal auf die Angriffstaste und dann ist der Gegner Tot. Stärken und schwächen? Scheiß drauf, braucht man nicht, weil man ja einfach blind draufholzen kann, irgendwann geht das Vieh schon kaputt.
Und wenn es dann mal nicht klappt, mit einfach nur drauf holzen und man dann zum fünften mal am selben Gegner stirbt, obwohl man sich ja so viel "mühe" gegeben hat, die Tasten noch schneller und fester zu drücken, dann fliegt eben der Controller....

Wer das spaßig findet, soll so spielen, aber für mich wäre das Zeitverschwendung. Klar, die Spielzeit verkürzt sich, im "easy mode" aber selbst diese Zeit ist dann eigentlich nicht wirklich was "wert", weil man sich genauso gut ein LetsPlay ansehen könnte.


Wie ich schon sagte, ich mag auch keine Bock schweren Spiele, aber bei den heutigen Schwirigkeitsgraden sollte man grundsätzlich schonmal ne Stufe höher stellen, damit man das Spiel auch so spielen muss, wie vorgesehen.



Und was die hardware angeht. Da bin ich natürlich auch der Meinung, dass man auf jeden Fall mit 60 FPS spielen sollte, wenn möglich. 
Viele sagen, ihnen reichen auch 30-40 FPS vollkommen. Dabei ist vielen aber nicht bewusst, dass z.B. die Steuerung deutlich schwammiger wird, was die Schwierigkeitsgrad subjektiv etwas erhöht. Gerade bei Shootern ist es essenziell.


----------



## billy336 (17. Oktober 2015)

> Und was die hardware angeht. Da bin ich natürlich auch der Meinung, dass man auf jeden Fall mit 60 FPS spielen sollte, wenn möglich.
> Viele sagen, ihnen reichen auch 30-40 FPS vollkommen. Dabei ist vielen aber nicht bewusst, dass z.B. die Steuerung deutlich schwammiger wird, was die Schwierigkeitsgrad subjektiv etwas erhöht. Gerade bei Shootern ist es essenziell.



Genau das meinte ich. Irgendwann ist eine Grenze erreicht und es geht einfach nicht besser mit dem Standard Eingabegerät oder 30 FPS. In einer Rennsiomulation wirst du IMMER verlieren solange du versucht mit Pad oder sogar Tastatur zu steuern, während andere ein Lenkrad mit Pedalen benutzen. Genauso ist es bei shootern: Du kannst noch so Profi sein. Gegen einen Profi mit 60fps oder mehr wirst mit 30fps IMMER das nachsehen haben


----------



## Loosa (17. Oktober 2015)

PeterBathge schrieb:


> Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Schade um die schöne Grafik! Kolumne über (zu) schwere Spiele* gefragt.



Da kann ich nur zustimmen. Ich liebe Spiele, aber diejenigen die ich tatsächlich bis zum Ende durchgespielt habe kann ich fast an einer Hand abzählen. Ein Fehler ist sicher auch mein fehlgeleiteter Perfektionismus, der mich dazu bringt Passagen zu häufig zu wiederholen. Irgendwann übersteigt dann der Frust den Spielspaß.
Ich will mich unterhalten lassen und mir nicht irgendwo die Zähne ausbeißen müssen.

Ähnlich wie bei PCs. 
Ich bin ein richtig guter Fehlerlöser und hab meine Computer über lange Jahre selbst zusammengebaut. So eine Art Lego für Erwachsene und es ist ein schönes Gefühl mal wieder ein Problem gelöst zu haben. Allerdings nicht schön genug für den Aufwand den es kostet. Deswegen bin ich vor Jahren zu Apple gewechselt.
Da funktioniert zwar nicht alles _wie_ man will, aber fast alles funktioniert.


----------



## nuuub (17. Oktober 2015)

Jap, die Spiele von heute...





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=q6byKfvd4Sg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



^^


----------



## Herbboy (17. Oktober 2015)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Ich kann die Diskussion nicht nachvollziehen. Es gibt eben Spiele, die sind eher casualiger und richten sich eher an Anfänger und es gibt Spiele, die richten sich eher an Hardcorezocker.


 Das seh ich was anders. Ein Spiel muss doch nicht schwer sein, nur weil es vom Genre und Spielprinzip her kein Casual ist. 

Natürlich sind viele Spiele, die "casual" sind, nicht wirklich in "schwer" umzumünzen außer durch total unfaire Eingriffe. Wenn bei einem Autorennspiel die Autos nun Mal total simpel zu fahren sind und die Gegner-KI nur mäßig ist, kann man das Spiel für Hardcore-Racer nur schwerer machen, wenn man die KI-Gegner unfair handeln lässt.  Und viele Spiele, die sich an eine kleine Gemeinde mit Special-Interest richten, sind sehr oft allein schon schwer in dem Sinne, dass man eine lange Einarbeitungszeit braucht. 

Aber grad ein nicht-casual-Game kann man an sich immer, wenn man Steuerung und Spielprinzip verstanden hat, leicht oder schwer machen - das hat rein gar nichts mit der Zielgruppe zu tun. 

zB Dark Souls ist ja nicht schwer zu verstehen und zu steuern, und es ist nüchtern betrachtet auch beileibe kein "Special-Interest"-Game, sondern einfach nur ein Action-Rollenspiel. Aber es ist für viele einfach frustrierend schwer, selbst für viele, die schon einige andere ähnliche Games durchgespielt haben. Da ergibt es rein spielerisch keinerlei Sinn, warum es da keinen leichteren Modus im Spiel gibt. Die "Hardcorezocker" haben ja weiterhin ihren schweren Modus, das hätte also keinen Nachteil für diese Spieler, außer es geht um Eitelkeiten, weil man dann nicht mehr "stolz" damit angeben könnte, dass man das als schwer bekannte Game geschafft hat    und genau das könnte halt der Grund sein, warum es so schwer ist: das soll eben das Markenzeichen sein, man will eine "Legende" kreieren und nicht einfach nur eines von zwei Dutzend passablen Actionrollenspielen sein. Das Spiel wird quasi künstlich zu nicht-casual, weil einfach ein leichterer Schwierigkeitsgrad fehlt - aus keinem anderen Grund.

Ansonsten kann man aber für jedes Spiel mehrere Schwierigkeitsgrade einbauen, von so leicht, dass jeder "Doof" es mit etwas Anstrengungen schaffen bis hin zu so schwer, dass "Hardcorezocker" in Schwitzen kommen. Egal ob das Spiel nun Casual oder Special-Interest ist.  Und es gibt ja auch genug Leute, die vom Zeitaufwand her "Hardcorezocker" sind und auch non-casual zocken wollen, aber ganz simpel nicht so gut sind, so dass die durch ein bockschweres Game dann nur frustriert werden.


----------



## Enisra (17. Oktober 2015)

das Problem an Spielen, vorallem der Vergleich von alten und neuen ist ja, dass die schlecht Ausbalanciert sind, früher noch mehr als heute
Star Craft 2 z.B. ist so ein Fall wo Normal zu leicht und Leicht viel zu Leicht ist
Oder Battletoads bei dem Sadisten in der QS saßen und das sich Leute da durch Beißen liegt eher an einem Hang zum Masochismus

Und naja, die Schwierigkeitsgrade sind auch so ne Sache, viele Jammern ja dann oft, wie bei SC2, rum das es zu Leicht oder Schwer auf Normal ist anstatt den zu verändern

Wobei wirklich schlimm dann aber so klugscheißer sind die irgendwas von "künstlerischer Freiheit" faseln und man sich eher einmal fragen muss ob es das Ziel ist das niemand ein Spiel durchspielen kann weil keiner den Leuten sagen darf, dass das so nicht gut ist oder da vorher schon wer gesagt hat, das es viel zu schwer sei


----------



## CardinaleRatzinger (17. Oktober 2015)

LaggyNET schrieb:


> Wie schon gesagt wurde, auf dauer wird es langweilig. ich zumindest fühle mich irgendwie selbst belogen, wenn ich ein Spiel 20, 30 oder gar 50 Stunden spiele und den Endboss auf den ich so lange gewartet habe im ersten Versuch schaffe.
> 
> 
> Ich meine, so kann man ein gutes Spiel doch gar nicht würdigen, wenn sich die Entwickler gute Taktiken und Mechaniken für einen Gegner ausgedacht haben auf die man mit verschiedenen items usw. reagieren müsste, aber man selbst im Easy mode einfach alles mit einem Schlag umholzt, was nicht bei drei auf den Bäumen ist.
> ...



ausser man ist ein alter sack wie ich der einfach nicht mehr mit den jungen mithalten kann in bez. reflexe... bf3 bf4 egal ich steiger mich nicht mehr.. no way..


----------



## Shadow_Man (17. Oktober 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Das seh ich was anders. Ein Spiel muss doch nicht schwer sein, nur weil es vom Genre und Spielprinzip her kein Casual ist.
> 
> Natürlich sind viele Spiele, die "casual" sind, nicht wirklich in "schwer" umzumünzen außer durch total unfaire Eingriffe. Wenn bei einem Autorennspiel die Autos nun Mal total simpel zu fahren sind und die Gegner-KI nur mäßig ist, kann man das Spiel für Hardcore-Racer nur schwerer machen, wenn man die KI-Gegner unfair handeln lässt.  Und viele Spiele, die sich an eine kleine Gemeinde mit Special-Interest richten, sind sehr oft allein schon schwer in dem Sinne, dass man eine lange Einarbeitungszeit braucht.
> 
> ...



Das "schwer sein" ist schon dann ein Element des Spiels. Weil man rechtzeitig dem Gegner ausweichen muss, im richtigen Moment blocken muss. Schauen wo man steht, damit man nicht in irgendwelchen Giften oder ähnlichem steht. Den richtigen Moment zum Gegenangriff abwarten. Und bei manchen Spielen muss man dann auch schauen, welche der Fähigkeiten man in welchem Moment einsetzt. Dadurch muss man über das Spiel, den Kampf nachdenken und es erhält eine taktische Komponente. 
Ist der Boss dagegen sehr leicht, dann geht man einfach hin, Bäm-Bäm-Bäm und er liegt.
Genauso bei Arma. Dadurch, dass du bei einem Treffer tot sein kannst, gehst du langsam und mit Bedacht vor. Du legst dich erst irgendwo auf einen Berg oder in einer Wiese hin und beobachtest mit deinem Fernglas die Umgebung. Du schaust, wo die Gegner stehen. Dann schleichst du dich von Deckung zu Deckung, eleminierst nach und nach die Gegner. Wäre das Spiel jetzt leicht, dann würdest du einfach durchrennen und die Gegner so einfach abballern. Dann wäre aus der realistischen Simulation eine Art Cod Verschnitt geworden. Solche Spiele funktionieren mit einfachem Schwierigkeitsgrad einfach nicht oder ergeben ein völlig anderes Spielgefühl. Mit Elitär sein hat das nichts zu tun


----------



## MrFob (17. Oktober 2015)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Solche Spiele funktionieren mit einfachem Schwierigkeitsgrad einfach nicht oder ergeben ein völlig anderes Spielgefühl.



Na das ist doch super! Mach 2 Spiele zum Preis von einem. Wenn z B Dark Soals einen Casual Mode haette, in dem der Spieler komplett overpowered ist, dann koennte man sich viel mehr Fehler leisten. Und dann koennten die casual gamer auch das coole Setting geniessen, ohne das die anderen dadurch etwas verlieren wuerden. Als jemand, der es eh auf Normal/Schwierig spielt kann es dir ja sowieso egal sein ob das Spiel fuer diese Leute noch genauso "funktioniert".Frueher gab es fuer sowas cheats, die sind aber etwas aus der Mode geraten (oder kosten dann was).
Fuer den Entwickler/Publisher waere es auch gut, da er noch eine weitere Zielgruppe mit ansprechen kann. Ist doch eine win-win Situation. Ich sehe da nun wirklich das Problem nicht.


----------



## svd (17. Oktober 2015)

Ja, es gibt sowohl bei Spielern, als auch Entwicklern mitunter seltsame Vorstellungen, was den Schwierigkeitsgrad ausmacht.

"Automap" oder "Questmarker" machen ein Spiel doch nicht automatisch leichter. Nur komfortabler. Komfort und Anspruch schließen sich aber nicht aus.
"Autoheal" ist da schon was ganz anderes. Falsche Entscheidungen ziehen keinerlei negative Konsequenzen nach sich, es findet kein Lernprozess statt...

Aber seien wir realistisch, heutzutage ist der Schwirigkeitsgrad oft nicht mehr, als ein Multiplikator für die Lebenspunkte und Anzahl der Gegner. 
Ansonsten gäbe es noch schlicht bescheißende Gegner oder künstliche Fesseln und Hindernisse, die dem Spieler aktiv am Fortschritt hindern.
Ein höchstens aufgesetztes Feature, wenn ich mich fragt.

Ein gutes Spiel bringt dir zu Beginn die Mechaniken bei und überlässt es dann (auf Wunsch) dir, diese zu lernen, zu verinnerlichen, zu verfeinern und im rechten Moment einzusetzen.

Mein liebstes Beispiel ist da immer "God of War 3", vor allem die Bosskämpfe. Diese verlaufen meist mehrstufig und ganz nach klassischer Videospielart, wo es gilt,
Körpersprache zu lesen und auf akustische Hinweise zu hören, um ein begrenztes Repertoire an vorgefertigten Angriffsmustern zu erkennen und zu kontern.
Auf "leicht" ist das Spiel freilich großzügiger, erlaubt dir mehr Fehltritte und der Boss hält weniger aus. An der Kampfmechanik an sich, ändert sich aber nichts.
Wer unüberlegt handelt, bekommt trotzdem mächtig auf die Fresse.
Auf "schwer" folgt auf die gelbe Karte praktisch Rot und der Platzverweis, bzw. das Zurücksetzen auf einen Speicherpunkt, von denen es, fairer Weise, auch innerhalb 
der Bosskämpfe welche gibt.
Da der Boss mehr Treffer einstecken kann, der Kampf also automatisch länger wird, ergibt sich der höhere Schwierigkeitsgrad, wie bei zB "Dark Souls", dadurch, dass deine Aufmerksamkeit 
über einen größeren Zeitraum gefordert wird. 
Wie auch zB bei einer Rennsimulation, wo es etwas anderes ist, entweder nur drei Ründchen zu fahren oder doch, über eine gesamte Renndistanz hinweg, gezwungen zu werden, den Wagen 
stets am physikalischen Limit zu bewegen.

Es hängt halt doch immer von den Fähigkeiten und dem Willen eines Entwicklers ab, sinnvolle Abstufungen zu implementieren.

Wenn auf dem einfachsten Schwierigkeitsgrad reines Buttonmashing reicht, um mal schnell durch ein Spiel zu laufen und der Story zu folgen, ist das völlig okay. 
(Auch wenn die Story besser saugut sein sollte, um die öde Knöpfledrückerei zu rechtfertigen...  )
Aber schon auf "Normal" darf es strenggenommen nicht mehr möglich sein, ohne je zB Blocken/Ausweichen zu verwenden, einfach so durchzukommen.
Oder zwei von zehn Waffen/Zauber/Schlagkombinationen ausreichend sein, um das Spiel zu beenden, etc.
Auf "Schwer" dürfen die Gegner hingegen nicht einfach nur stärker und zahlreicher, sondern müssen vor allem schlauer werden. Da darf es einfach nicht sein, dass ein Soldat, 
der gerade eben noch mit angesehen hat, wie seinem Kumpel der Kopf platzt, nach zwei Minuten achselzuckend die Suche nach dir aufgibt und den Vorfall als Einbildung abtut.
Da muss die ganze Basis in Alarm versetzt, Hunde losgelassen und du erbarmungslos gejagt werden, bis du mausetot bist (naja, oder die gesamte Belegschaft halt). 
Die KI muss auf "schwer" eigentlich das menschliche Verhalten einer Multiplayerpartie nachbilden (ohne zu bescheißen, bitte), um dem geübten Spieler mehr Herausforderung zu bieten.

Nehmen wir halt mal ein "Need for Speed", was wäre wenn... es Schwierigkeitsgrade gäbe.

Auf "Normal" darf ein NFS ja gerne so bekloppt wie immer sein, muss auch sein. Wenn die Hauptzielgruppe ihren Fahrspaß mit dem Titel hat, ist es mehr als legitim.
Ab "Schwerer", muss es jedoch ein Schadensmodell geben. Muss. (Und realistischere Fahrphysik.)
In den weiteren Abstufungen (bzw. optionalen Einstellungen) werden mit steigendem Schwierigkeitsgrad dann der unendliche Nitro, die PowerUps, Gummiband KI, Rewinds/Resets/Respawns,
Fahrhilfen, HUD, etc. entfernt.

Natürlich müssen diese Einstellungen auch in den Mehrspielermodus, vor allem das Matchmaking, übernommen werden. Online darf die größte Schwierigkeit nicht darin bestehen, 
in Kurven nicht von einem Zondaschüler abgeschossen zu werden, der, mit Vollgas und Nitro, die Leitschienen entlangschrammt.
Ab einem gewissen Schwierigkeitsgrad muss der in der ersten Kurve ausfallen. Für den Rest des Rennens. Darf er sich unterhalb noch gerne austoben, müssen Partien, die mehr Finesse verlangen,
für ihn unattraktiv, bzw. der Eintritt durch die Einstellungen unmöglich gemacht werden. Einfach, um sicherzustellen, dass gleichgesinnte Fahrer unter sich bleiben können.
Bis ganz oben im schwersten Modus, wo für alle Fahrer die Cockpitansicht (Zaunpfahl) verpflichtend ist, alle elektronischen Spielereien, bis hin zum Fensterheber, deaktiviert sind.
Wo es nur dich, deinen Wagen, die Strecke, deine Gegner gibt. Und die Gier. Die Gier nach Tempo in dir. Damit endlich ein Need for Speed in Reinform.

Der Witz dabei ist, dass alles möglich wäre, ganz ohne den geldbringenden Massenmarkt in irgendeiner Weise zu beeinträchtigen oder kategorisch auszuschließen.
Und ganz egal wer, ob es jetzt ein kleiner Autonarr im Pflichtschulalter oder sein Herr Papa ist, der gerne mit Ladies und Gentlemen ein gepflegtes Rennen fährt, Spaß haben kann.

Die Frostbite Engine ist toll und hat viel Potential. Und das Schlimmste wäre eine "Schade um die schöne Grafik! Kolumne über (zu) belanglose Spiele". 

Aber naja, es liegt echt nur an den Entwicklern, eigentlich den Publishern. Wirklich schwerer werden die meisten Spiele nur durch die KI. Diese zu programmieren, bedeutet halt doch 
einen gewaltigen Mehraufwand. Da ist Kopieren/Einfügen und Stats ändern einfacher.
Je nachdem, wieviel Spiele der Publisher monatlich so raushaut, liegt es ja sowieso nicht in dessem Interesse, dich lange an nur ein Spiel zu fesseln. Schnell durch, nächstes Spiel kaufe, bitte.
Naja, schade.


----------



## movieaddict (17. Oktober 2015)

stimme voll und ganz zu. ich spiele games und will sie auch durchspielen und genau wie fuer Peter ist meine Freizeit kostbar.
Ich hab den 2. Demon Souls boss bestimmt 50x versucht zu killen und es hat auch spass gemacht, aber wenn man nur ein bischen zeit zum gamen hat und ein haufen spiele die man spielen moechte, dann kann ich nicht zeit mit einem spiel verbringen, bei dem ich absolut keinen fortschritt erziele. unterschiedliche schwierigkeitsgrade sollten standard sein, damit auch der noobste noob (aka moi) ein spiel durchspielen kann. hardcore gamer koennen dann auf insanity spielen und haben auch ihren spass. warum uns noobs ausgrenzen? das erfuellt ueberhaupt keinen sinn.


----------



## Rising-Evil (17. Oktober 2015)

Kann ich voll und ganz nachvollziehen
Ich hab zwar auch die ein oder anderen bockschweren Titel wie z.B. "Hotline Miami" gespielt, allerdings bin  ich kein Freund von Frust...
Oben genanntes Spiel ist da die Ausnahme, dank des hynotischen Soundtracks und der derben Gewalt...
Bei Spiele will ich eigentlich eher unterhalten werden, die Herausforderung liegt an zweiter, wenn nicht  an dritter oder sogar vierter Stelle...
Deswegen spiele ich beispielsweise FIFA auch nur auf "Profi", denn auf "Weltklasse" tanzt dich jede Mannschaft aus, sei's Dynamo Dresden oder der FC Barcelona - das ist mir dann einfach zu frustrierend, ist aber natürlich auch der miserablen Spielebalance geschuldet


----------



## Shadow_Man (17. Oktober 2015)

MrFob schrieb:


> Na das ist doch super! Mach 2 Spiele zum Preis von einem. Wenn z B Dark Soals einen Casual Mode haette, in dem der Spieler komplett overpowered ist, dann koennte man sich viel mehr Fehler leisten. Und dann koennten die casual gamer auch das coole Setting geniessen, ohne das die anderen dadurch etwas verlieren wuerden. Als jemand, der es eh auf Normal/Schwierig spielt kann es dir ja sowieso egal sein ob das Spiel fuer diese Leute noch genauso "funktioniert".Frueher gab es fuer sowas cheats, die sind aber etwas aus der Mode geraten (oder kosten dann was).
> Fuer den Entwickler/Publisher waere es auch gut, da er noch eine weitere Zielgruppe mit ansprechen kann. Ist doch eine win-win Situation. Ich sehe da nun wirklich das Problem nicht.



Das wäre der Idealzustand, *aber *das würde mehr Arbeit, mehr Balancing und am Ende höhere Kosten in der Entwicklung bedeuten. Das will man aber ja in der Spielebranche vermeiden, also entscheidet man sich oft nur in eine Richtung.
Dazu kommt noch, dass man es im Leben immer nur schwer allen Recht machen kann, was aus logischen Gründen gar fast unmöglich ist.


----------



## Aenimus (17. Oktober 2015)

Dark Souls z.B . wurde doch nicht ohne Grund mit nur einem Schwierigkeitsgrad auf dem Markt gebracht. Es besetzt eine Nische. Games für die sogenannten Casuals gibt es doch wirklich mehr als Genug. Die kann man ja schon teilweise blind und ohne Anstrengung durchspielen. Entweder man akzeptiert das Konzept hinter einem schweren Spiel oder man verzichtet einfach drauf. Ich hätte auch Lust ein Assassins Creed zu spielen, aber dessen wirklich lächerlich einfacher Schwierigkeitsgrad hat mich immer davon abgehalten. So be it...


----------



## SmokeOnFire (18. Oktober 2015)

Ich finde beide Seiten haben Recht. Es gibt Spiele die echt nur noch Casual sind. Manchmal ja nett, wenn die Story wirklich trägt. Gibt auch Titel, die ich auf einfach durchspiele, nur um sie zu erleben. Meistens spiele ich Normal und habe selten Probleme.

Aber so einige moderne Indie Spiele mit ihrer willkürlichen Schwierigkeit, die kapier ich nicht. Ich hab mich mehrmals an Faster Than Light probiert und hatte selbst mit Speichern und Betrügen (mehr Ressourcen) Schwierigkeiten es in mehreren Anläufen einmal zu schaffen. Da kommt zur Schwierigkeit noch der Zufallsfaktor welche Begegnungen man hat, welche Waffen man findet, welche Gegner kommen. Da beginnt bei mir der Frust, wo ich das Gefühl habe, keine Kontrolle über meinen Spielerfolg zu haben sondern dem Zufall im Spiel ausgeliefert zu sein.

Es gibt da für mich einen Unterschied zwischen Fordernd und Frustig, die ist sicher für jeden individuell woanders. Aber bei zB Dark Souls, das ich zugegeben nur aus Lets Plays kenne, das kann man anscheinend lernen und meistern. Ich habe ein LP gesehen wo jemand gegen bestimmte Bosse 10 Anläufe braucht, aber beim zweiten Run schafft ers dann im ersten Versuch. Da kennt er die Mechaniken von Boss und Spiel, welche Rüstung und Fähigkeiten gut sind und alles. Wobei auch die Dark Spiele ein paar unschöne Stellen wie Hinterhalte haben.

Ich finde Bedlam sieht schön aus und im Prinzip her spricht mich sowas an, aber es sieht auch gleich wieder wie so ein willkürlich schweres Spiel aus. Diese Dinger, die man 50 mal anfängt um dann irgendwie durch Glück und Zufall mal den richtigen Trip aus Events und Kämpfen und was zu erwischen. Lernkurve ist ja schön und gut, aber komplett neu anfangen für zig mal ist mir zu viel. Da ist wohl auch Dark Souls an Stellen zu übel.

Also nach der Regel jedem das Seine wär ich ja auch ein Befürworter von Schwierigkeitsgraden. Aber nicht so primitiv gemachte wo man einfach nur mehr Geld bekommt, mehr Schaden macht und der Rest bleibt gleich. Sondern schon ein angemessen angepasster Spielverlauf. Und für Titel wie Bedlam oder FTL bräuchte ich ein "Just for Fun" wo man einfach in ein paar Anläufen durch kommt. Aber vielleicht ist das ja ein Problem, das Spiel selber ist vielleicht gar nicht so lang und lebt von x Wiederholungen.
Da taugt dann vielleicht eine Mechanik wie Rogue Legacy wo man bei jedem Durchlauf irgendwie was steigert und mit jedem Versuch irgendwo stärker wird und sich so rantasten kann. Wenn man sich wenigstens irgendwelche Boni und Buffs erspielen könnte, meinetwegen im Easy Mode, so dass man mit jedem Anlauf seine Chance bessert. Der Hard Mode kann ja dann sein wie es geplant ist.

Unterm Strich mag ich ne Herausforderung, aber ich mags auch sie dann in wenigen Anläufen zu bewältigen und das Spiel zu schaffen. Am Ende spiele ich zum gewinnen nicht zum oft versagen. Aber ich habe auch in Beobachtung anderer Spieler gesehen, dass des einen einfach des anderen schwer ist. Und die Herausforderung die ich im 3ten Anlauf bewältige ist für andere im ersten Durchgang gemacht, andere sind im 10ten Versuch nicht durch. Entsprechend schwer ist es passende Schwierigkeitsgerade zu machen. Schön aber auch selten sind dann vielleicht adaptive Schwierigkeiten, wo man dann nach dem 3ten Tod bei einem Boss auf Easy schalten kann oder bestimmte Passagen ausschalten oder Verstärkung bekommt oder so etwas.

-Smoke


----------



## belakor602 (18. Oktober 2015)

Leute die glauben man kann einfach so einen casual modus in Spiele reinhauen verstehen es einfach nicht. Gestern wieder Bloodborne gespielt, den Boss Martyr Logarious probiert. Bin ca 10mal bei ihm verreckt, nie mehr als 25% der HP abgezogen und über die erste Phase hinaus gekommen. Könnt euch vorstellen der Frust war hoch, ich meinte der Boss ist doch unmöglich und fluchte rum. Gäbe es einen Casual Schwierigkeitsgrad hätte ich im Frust vermutlich darauf gewechselt. So aber probierte ich es noch einmal. Und siehe da beim 11ten mal gings. Der Kampf war extrem knapp ich schaffte so ca 5 Parries am Boss die stark halfen aber hab nur 3 davon mit einem Critical verwertet. Leben war einmal auf einer kleinen 2-stelligen Zahl unten noch gerade so geheilt. Zum Schluss den Bosskampf noch mit einem Heiltrank überlebt. Aber das Adrenalin die Aufregung sowas hätte ich verpasst hätte es einen Casual-modus gegeben. Und die unglaubliche Freude den Boss besiegt zu haben.


----------



## LaggyNET (18. Oktober 2015)

MrFob schrieb:


> Na das ist doch super! Mach 2 Spiele zum Preis von einem. Wenn z B Dark Soals einen Casual Mode haette, in dem der Spieler komplett overpowered ist, dann koennte man sich viel mehr Fehler leisten. Und dann koennten die casual gamer auch das coole Setting geniessen, ohne das die anderen dadurch etwas verlieren wuerden. Als jemand, der es eh auf Normal/Schwierig spielt kann es dir ja sowieso egal sein ob das Spiel fuer diese Leute noch genauso "funktioniert".Frueher gab es fuer sowas cheats, die sind aber etwas aus der Mode geraten (oder kosten dann was).
> Fuer den Entwickler/Publisher waere es auch gut, da er noch eine weitere Zielgruppe mit ansprechen kann. Ist doch eine win-win Situation. Ich sehe da nun wirklich das Problem nicht.




Toll, Dark Souls mit einfachem schwierigkeitsgrad würde wohl ne Wertung irgendwo im 50% bereich bekommen, da Spielmotivation und Gameplay extrem leiden würden. selbes gilt für die Atmosphäre und allgemeine Spielweise, stets mit Bedacht vorgehen zu müssen.

Story ist bei Dark Souls fast nicht vorhanden, wo bleibt also der Reiz, das Spiel zu spielen? Ne, das Spiel kann so einfach nicht funktionieren, es definiert sich über den Schwierigkeitsgrad wie fast kein anderes Spiel.

Das beispiel mit ARMA hat doch gezeigt, wie essenziell der Schwierigkeitsgrad ist. Genausogut, wofür ein Stealth Game Spielen, wenn man im Easy Mode auch so einfach alle Gegner umballern kann.
Das ergibt einfach keinen Sinn und raubt dem Spiel seine Grundlage.

Weiteres Beispiel. Horror Games (wers mag) wenn das Spiel zu einfach ist, verfehlt der horror seine Wirkung. Warum vor etwas weglaufen oder angst haben, wenn der gegner nicht gefährlich ist?
Noch ein Beispiel: Strategiespiele. Wofür ein STRATEGIE Spiel spielen, wenn ich gar keine Strategie brauche, sondern einfach nur Einheiten Produziere und drauf los stürmen kann?

Ne, also für mache Rechtfertigungen hab ich wirklich kein Verständnis. Wer zum Feierabend entspannen möchte, der findet einige Genres, die genau das bedienen. Allgemein sind aber Spiele immernoch dazu da GESPIELT zu werden. Und Spielen bedeutet auch mal verlieren zu müssen.
oder Spielt ihr auch kein mensch ärgere dich nicht, weil die Chance zu siegen nur bei 1/4 liegt? Unfaires Spiel!!


----------



## FilmVanRiss (18. Oktober 2015)

belakor602 schrieb:


> Leben war einmal auf einer kleinen 2-stelligen Zahl unten noch gerade so geheilt. Zum Schluss den Bosskampf noch mit einem Heiltrank überlebt. Aber das Adrenalin die Aufregung sowas hätte ich verpasst hätte es einen Casual-modus gegeben. Und die unglaubliche Freude den Boss besiegt zu haben.



Genau DAS meine ich! Man kann sein Herz durch das Hemd klopfen sehen, die Hände haben das Gamepad/Mouse schon vollgeschwitzt und die Finger zittern bis zum Ellenbogen! Und zum Schluß wird man dafür (hoffentlich) belohnt. Exakt dieses Prinzip macht imho ein richtig gutes Game aus.


----------



## golani79 (18. Oktober 2015)

Es muss doch eigentlich eh nicht auf Biegen und Brechen jedes Spiel für jeden geeignet sein oder?
Finde es völlig ok, wenns Spiele wie Dark Souls / Bloodborne / ArmaA / etc. gibt - die haben halt auch ihre eigene Zielgruppe.

Klar, kann ich die verstehen, die einfach gemütlich ne Runde zocken wollen, ohne sich dabei grün und blau zu ärgern oder gewisse Passagen zick mal zu probieren - aber wenn man sich auf solche "Hardcore"spiele einlässt, hat man in der gleichen Zeit wohl insgesamt nicht so viel Fortschritt, wie in einem anderen Spiel, aber es ist halt ein völlig anderes Spielgefühl, das sich meiner Meinung nach durchaus lohnt.

Ich persönlich finde, ne gesunde Mischung machts - spiele auch ab und zu irgendwelche Titel auf Leicht / Normal, wenn ich einfach nur gemütlich zocken und die Story genießen will.
Shooter wie Wolfenstein, Rage etc. spiele ich aber gerne auf dem höchsten Schwierigkeitsgrad, weil ich sonst das Gefühl hab, dass ich nur durchlatsch und mir nix passieren kann.
Und Spiele wie Dark Souls oder taktische Shooter wie ArmA mag ich genauso.


----------



## tchzor (18. Oktober 2015)

Ganz meine Meinung. Nichts gegen Leute, die sich durch ein Spiel "durchbeißen" wollen. Es gibt aber auch andere, die in ihrer knappen Freizeitnach einem anstrengenden Arbeitstag  spielen und nicht arbeiten wollen. Da ich nicht mehr der jüngste bin, kann ich mich noch gut an Zeiten in dern 90ern erinnern, in denen Entwickler von von der Kritik hochgelobten aber sauschweren Spielen wirtschaftlich den Bach runter gingen, weil einfach zu wenige Spieler diesen zwar grundsätzlich  interessanten aber zu schweren Mist nicht kaufen wollten.  Daher ein klares Plädoyer für unterschiedliche Schwierigkeitsgrade.


----------



## Herbboy (18. Oktober 2015)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Das "schwer sein" ist schon dann ein Element des Spiels. Weil man rechtzeitig dem Gegner ausweichen muss, im richtigen Moment blocken muss. Schauen wo man steht, damit man nicht in irgendwelchen Giften oder ähnlichem steht. Den richtigen Moment zum Gegenangriff abwarten. Und bei manchen Spielen muss man dann auch schauen, welche der Fähigkeiten man in welchem Moment einsetzt. Dadurch muss man über das Spiel, den Kampf nachdenken und es erhält eine taktische Komponente.


 ja sicher, aber wenn du dann dafür sorgst, dass der Gegner nicht pro Treffer gleich 30% Deiner Lebenskraft abgreift oder in einem leichten Modus den Boss vlt "träger" machst, so dass zwar 3 Treffer reichen, man aber leichter ausweichen kann, kannst du den Kampf dann deutlich leichter machen OHNE die spielerische "Schwierigkeit" zu verlieren. Das ist ja eben das, was ich meine: man kann, wenn man will, jedes Spiel oder auch jeden Bosskampf so gestalten, dass er für jeden Spielertyp eine Herausforderung ist, ohne ZU schwer zu sein. Und selbst wenn zwei Spieler an sich "gleich gut sind", aber der eine es liebt, erst nach 30 Versuchen den Gegner zu besiegen, der schon genervt sind, wenn er mehr als 2x neu laden muss: dann wählt ersterer halt 1-2 Stufen schwerer als letzterer. 

Das hat aber eben IMO rein GAR nichts damit zu tun, ob das Spiel vom Genre oder der Spieltiefe her nun eher was für eine kleine Zielgruppe oder ob es für den Massenmarkt ist. Natürlich gibt es bestimmte MINDEST-Hürden, die man meistern muss, um das Spiel zu verstehen und zu beherrschen. Es sollte nicht direkt so sein, dass man bei "leicht" mit 2 Feuerzaubern den Boss besiegt und bei "schwer" 20 Min um sein Leben kämpfen muss. Auch bei "leicht" muss man vom Spieler verlangen dürfen, dass er sich etwas Mühe geben muss - aber man kann dann zB allein durch Variation bei den Hitpoints und bei den Waffen/Zauber-Schadenswerten den gleichen Kampf leichter oder schwerer machen.

Aber wenn ich drüber nachdenke: an sich wäre es sogar okay, wenn es einen leichten Modus geben würde, in dem ein Spieler mit 2 Feuerbällen den Boss besiegt - wenn ein Spieler das SO will, dann soll er es haben. Was spricht dagegen? Genau so wie es okay wäre, wenn es einen schweren Modus geben würde, in dem die "Masochisten" ins Schwitzen kommen - wenn die das SO haben wollen, dann sollen die das so haben.    Nur: warum wird nicht immer beides (sowie die ganzen Zwischenstufen) geboten? DARUM geht es doch.  




> Wäre das Spiel jetzt leicht, dann würdest du einfach durchrennen und die Gegner so einfach abballern. Dann wäre aus der realistischen Simulation eine Art Cod Verschnitt geworden. Solche Spiele funktionieren mit einfachem Schwierigkeitsgrad einfach nicht oder ergeben ein völlig anderes Spielgefühl. Mit Elitär sein hat das nichts zu tun


 aber selbst da kann man doch für die, denen das zu schwer ist, einen Modus einbauen, in dem erst ZB 5 Treffer den Tod bedeuten, oder wo das zielen und schiessen leichter ist - wo ist da das Problem? Natürlich logischerweise nur bei Singleplayer, das ist doch klar. In einem Multiplayer-Titel hängt die Schwierigkeit ja zu 90% davon ab, was die Mitspieler können.


@Golani: wieso hat denn zB Dark Soul eine "andere Zielgruppe" ? Es gibt nen Haufen Rollenspiel/Action-RPG-Fans, die DS vom Prinzip her mögen würden, es aber trotzdem "nervig schwer" finden. Und für die, die es lieben, sich zu "quälen", können dann ja den schweren Modus spielen - ich sehe da außer purem Markting a la "ein Spiel für die Creme de la Creme der Hardcorezocker" keinen triftigen Grund, warum da keinen moderaten Schwierigkeitsgrad geben soll.


----------



## golani79 (18. Oktober 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> @Golani: wieso hat denn zB Dark Soul eine "andere Zielgruppe" ? Es gibt nen Haufen Rollenspiel/Action-RPG-Fans, die DS vom Prinzip her mögen würden, es aber trotzdem "nervig schwer" finden. Und für die, die es lieben, sich zu "quälen", können dann ja den schweren Modus spielen - ich sehe da außer purem Markting a la "ein Spiel für die Creme de la Creme der Hardcorezocker" keinen triftigen Grund, warum da keinen moderaten Schwierigkeitsgrad geben soll.



Shooter != Shooter
Rennspiel != Rennspiel
Action RPG != Action RPG
etc. etc. 

Bin mir sicher, es gibt auch viele Shooterfans, die mit ArmA nix anfangen können. Oder viele Rennspielfans, die mit Dirt Ralley oder GT nix anfangen können.

Und ich bin ebenso wie Shadow_Man der Meinung, dass nicht alle Spiele einfach so funktionieren würden, wenn man die auf "leicht" trimmen würde.
Wie ich vorher schon geschrieben habe - muss denn wirklich jedes Spiel für jeden in Frage kommen?

Klar, mag es sein, dass man Fan des Settings / Genres ist und viele mögen vlt. auch von einem höheren Schwierigkeitsgrad abgeschreckt werden.
Bin mir aber auch sicher, es gibt mehr als genug, die solchen Spielen trotzdem ne Chance geben und dafür halt mit einem völlig neuem Spielgefühl bzw. Belohnungsgefühl belohnt werden.


----------



## Herbboy (18. Oktober 2015)

golani79 schrieb:


> Shooter != Shooter
> Rennspiel != Rennspiel
> Action RPG != Action RPG
> etc. etc.
> ...


 natürlich, es gibt auch gleichschwere zB Shooter, die den einen Shooter-Fans gefallen und den anderen nicht. Aber das muss doch nicht vom Schwierigkeitsgrad abhängen! zB DS unterscheidet sich doch prinzipiell NUR und ausschließlich durch den Schwierigkeitsgrad von vielen anderen "Action-RPGs". Selbstverständlich gibt es zB Rollenspielfans, die schon vom Spielprinzip und der Atmosphäre nix mit DS anfangen könnten. Aber es gibt ne Menge, die damit was anfangen könnten, wenn es nur nicht so schwer wäre. 





> Und ich bin ebenso wie Shadow_Man der Meinung, dass nicht alle Spiele einfach so funktionieren würden, wenn man die auf "leicht" trimmen würde.
> Wie ich vorher schon geschrieben habe - muss denn wirklich jedes Spiel für jeden in Frage kommen?


 nö, aber es gibt genug Beispiele, wo man einen etwas leichteren Modus einbauen könnte, ohne dass es am Spiel per se grundlegend was ändert, außer dass einfach mehr Leute es auch spielen könnten


----------



## MrFob (18. Oktober 2015)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Das wäre der Idealzustand, *aber *das würde mehr Arbeit, mehr Balancing und am Ende höhere Kosten in der Entwicklung bedeuten. Das will man aber ja in der Spielebranche vermeiden, also entscheidet man sich oft nur in eine Richtung.
> Dazu kommt noch, dass man es im Leben immer nur schwer allen Recht machen kann, was aus logischen Gründen gar fast unmöglich ist.



Naja, das Argument oben war ja eigentlich gerade, dass es in diesen super leichten Modi das Spiel eben nicht wirklich gebalanced ist. So wahnsinnig viel Mehraufwand waere es also gar nicht (Man muss ja nur ein paar nummern z.B. fuer Lebensenergie aendern). Cheats waren ja frueher auch nicht gebalanced.


----------



## Desotho (18. Oktober 2015)

LaggyNET schrieb:


> Ich nehm wieder witcher als Beispiel. es gibt ein Tolles Bestiarium, in dem man die schwächen und stärken seiner Gegner einsehen kann. Der Reiz des Spiels ist es doch, genau die richtigen Fähigkeiten und Items zu Craften, parat zu haben und dann richtig einzusetzen.
> Aber lieber schalten die leute auf "normal", ignorieren einfach alle Spielmechaniken, laufen auf den gegner zu, tippen 20 mal auf die Angriffstaste und dann ist der Gegner Tot. Stärken und schwächen? Scheiß drauf, braucht man nicht, weil man ja einfach blind draufholzen kann, irgendwann geht das Vieh schon kaputt.
> Und wenn es dann mal nicht klappt, mit einfach nur drauf holzen und man dann zum fünften mal am selben Gegner stirbt, obwohl man sich ja so viel "mühe" gegeben hat, die Tasten noch schneller und fester zu drücken, dann fliegt eben der Controller....
> 
> Wer das spaßig findet, soll so spielen, aber für mich wäre das Zeitverschwendung. Klar, die Spielzeit verkürzt sich, im "easy mode" aber selbst diese Zeit ist dann eigentlich nicht wirklich was "wert", weil man sich genauso gut ein LetsPlay ansehen könnte.



Es gibt auch Leute denen es um die Story gibt oder Leute die müssen sich vielleicht schon auf Normal abstrampeln.
Wie ich schon schrieb: Ich denke nicht dass es den einen Schwierigkeitsgrad gibt der für alle Spieler passt. Ich finde jemand der eine Herausforderung will sollte sie bekommen. Und jemand der einfach nur die Story haben will sollte die ebenso bekommen. Dann passt es doch für jeden.

Was dagegen spricht ist a) der Mehraufwand für Entwickler (der aber anteilig bei einer Millionenschweren Produktion nicht so hoch sein kann) und b) dass man dem interessierten Spieler ev. zwingen will nicht dem inneren Schweinehund nachzugeben.

Letztendlich ist es ja auch kein Problem heutzutage. Die Auswahl an Spielen ist so groß dass man eh nicht alles spielen kann.



svd schrieb:


> "Automap" oder "Questmarker" machen ein Spiel doch  nicht automatisch leichter. Nur komfortabler. Komfort und Anspruch  schließen sich aber nicht aus.



Es ist halt ein anderer Aspekt. In Divinity Original Sinn hast Du ja z.B. auch keine Questmarker. Ich glaube solo hätte ich dieses Spiel nicht lange gespielt wegen Schwierigkeit und eben der Rumrätselei bei den Quests.
Im Koop mit einem Freund haben aber beide Sachen zum Reiz für mich beigetragen. Da haben wir Kämpfe eben x mal gemacht und besprochen wie wir eine Lösung finden. Oder das Brainstorming bei Quests was wir machen müssen.

Es läuft am Ende immer darauf raus, dass Menschen unterschiedlich sind. Und Sachen die den einen ankotzen können auch durchaus für einen anderen genau den Reiz ausmachen. Und man selbst verändert sich auch. Ich hab in der Anfangszeit sehr gerne Adventures und Simulationen gespielt und fand Rollenspiele doof. Adventures spiele ich kaum noch, Simulationen gar nicht mehr und Rollenspiele mag ich


----------



## golani79 (18. Oktober 2015)

MrFob schrieb:


> Naja, das Argument oben war ja eigentlich gerade, dass es in diesen super leichten Modi das Spiel eben nicht wirklich gebalanced ist. So wahnsinnig viel Mehraufwand waere es also gar nicht (Man muss ja nur ein paar nummern z.B. fuer Lebensenergie aendern). Cheats waren ja frueher auch nicht gebalanced.



Nur geht so halt meist das wohl beabsichtigte Feeling verloren.


----------



## Seegurkensalat (19. Oktober 2015)

Der richtige Schwierigkeitsgrad ist ja bei jedem Menschen ein anderer und für die Entwickler ist das schon ein Problem jeden glücklich zu machen. Ich persönlich fand z.B. Mad Max, GTA 5, DR3, Spiderman oder Witcher 3 selbst auf den höheren Schwierigkeitsgraden (soweit vorhanden) viel zu einfach.The Evil within oder Dragon Age Inquisition waren z.B. für meinen Geschmack sehr gut gebalanced. Volgarr The Viking hingegen war mir deutlich zu schwer, da habe ich nach 4 Stunden nicht einmal den ersten Boss besiegt.


----------



## dessoul (19. Oktober 2015)

golani79 schrieb:


> Nur geht so halt meist das wohl beabsichtigte Feeling verloren.



Aber genau das ist es ja, was ich mit diesen Cheats beabsichtige. Wenn irgendwelche Programmierer für mich nicht nachvollziehbare Sperren einbauen, um ihr Spiel künstlich schwerer zu machen, ich das aber nicht will, dann bleiben mir nur Cheats. Es gibt eine ganze Menge Spiele, wo es Dinge gibt, die mich auf die Palme bringen. Das Spiel an sich, die Spielidee ist fesselnd, aber irgendwo ist dann etwas, dass nur noch Frust erzeugt. Beispiel 1: "This war of mine": ich habe das jetzt etliche Male gespielt und bin irgendwann zu der Erkenntnis gelangt, dass das Überleben des Teams von der Anzahl der Gegenstände, die der Charakter von Plünderaktionen zurückbringt, abhängt. Und wenn ich dann darüber nachdenke, stösst es mir unwahrscheinlich auf, dass meine Mannschaft vor die Hunde geht, weil der Programmierer es nicht zulässt, dass man z.B. durch einen Rucksack mehr tragen könnte. Oder dass man einfach mehrere Mitglieder auf eine Plündertour schicken könnte, die dann auch mehr tragen könnten. Aber nein, ich muss mit ansehen, wie meine Leute verhungern oder erfrieren, weil so ein idiotischer Programmierer Spass daran hat, extra Hinternisse einzubauen. Auf der anderen Seite wäre das Spiel wahrscheinlich auch zu einfach. Nur realistisch ist das dann halt nicht mehr... Plus dazu, dass im Spiel kein Speichermodus eingebaut ist. "Um es realistischer zu machen". Das Erste, was ich da gemacht habe, waren die im System verstecken Speicherdateien zu kopieren, was dann wieder einem speichern entsprachen.
Vielleicht geniessen es ja irgendwelche Menschen, ohne Speichern zu spielen, aber ich will das halt nicht. Ich will das von mir gekaufte Spiel halt auch mit Speicherfunktion geniessen können. Und dann "cheate" ich. 
Oder "Never Alone". Das Spiel hatte begeisterte Kritiken. Vielleicht auch, weil die Programmierer von den Ureinwohnern dort abstammten und die somit einen Beschützerbonus oder sowas verdient hatten. Anders kann ich es mir nicht erklären, wie man ein Spiel so bewerten kann, in dem man mir zumutet, 50mal+ in einer halben Stunde (kein Witz) zu sterben, weil die Steuerung einfach schwachsinnig war. Ich drehe meine Spielfigur um und die zweite, Computergesteuerte Spielfigur springt in einen Abgrund... Ich befinde mich in einer Höhle, in der ein Monster ist. Um von ihm davonzukommen, muss ich an einer Wand hochklettern. Seltsamerweise gibt es aber immer wieder mal irgendwo in dieser Wand unsichtbare Sperren, die verhindern, dass ich weiter hoch komme. Und dann bekommt mich das Monster und ich kann es wieder und wieder und wieder versuchen. Manchmal verschwinden diese Sperren aber nach einem Tod und ich käme weiter.... 
Diese und ähnliche Dinge sind einfach nur eines: Frusterzeugende Hinternisse, die mir die Zeit kaputtmachen, die ich ins Spielen investiere. Never Alone hab ich nie fertiggespielt. Ich war irgendwann so wütend über diesen Mist, dass ich es einfach nicht mehr konnte. Angeblich haben sie ja einen Patch nachgeliefert, um die Steuerung anzupassen, aber mir war das dann Sch***segal. Bei so was würde ich einen "Geld-zurück"-Modus begrüssen.

Aber ich kann es auch verstehen, wenn Menschen solche Hinternisse mögen. Ein Freund von mir war z.B. in Unreal Tournament (ich weiss, anderer Spielbereich) in den obersten Rangplätzen. Wenn ich mit ihm in einer Partie online mit dabei war, war in der Abschlussliste er fast immer auf dem ersten Platz zu finden, während ich schon froh war, wenn ich mal in der Mitte auftauchte. Mein Freund wäre von Spielen gelangweilt, bei denen ich mich erst langsam herantasten muss. Und vielleicht wäre ich ja auch irgendwann so gut wie er und dann wäre ich eventuell auch gelangweilt von Dingen, die mich nicht begrenzen. Aber da ich da noch (oder auch nie) bin, muss ich halt auf Cheats zurückgreifen, um Spiele geniessen zu können.


----------



## golani79 (19. Oktober 2015)

Man muss natürlich schon unterscheiden, ob ein Spiel jetzt schwer ist, weil die Steuerung schlecht ist, es sich um Bugs handelt, die KI einfach schlecht umgesetzt wurde etc.

Dann gibt es noch Spiele wie This War of Mine, welches du ja auch erwähnst, bei dem wohl das Konzept so ausgelegt ist, dass das Spiel nicht immer ein Happy End hat.
Soll halt die Message transportieren, dass Krieg beschissen und schrecklich ist. 
Wenn jemand cheaten will, bitte - jedem selbst überlassen. 
Nur versaut man sich somit, wie ich oben schon erwähnt habe, oftmals eigentlich das Spielerlebnis, weil dann nix mehr von dem übrig bleibt, was die Entwickler beabsichtigt haben.
Und wieso man das in diesem speziellen Beispiel macht, entzieht sich ehrlich gesagt meinem Verständnis - weil wieso spiel ich es dann überhaupt?

Dark Souls zum Beispiel mag schwer sein, aber es ist und bleibt dabei immer fair - und wenn man übern virtuellen Jordan geht, dann, weil man selbst Fehler gemacht hat.

Und Never Alone hatte mit einigen Problemen zu kämpfen ja - habs gleich zu Release gespielt.
So unmöglich wars jetzt aber auch nicht .. hatte ich an einem Nachmittag durch, wobei ich mich an bestimmten Stellen auch des Öfteren über die dämliche KI bzw. die Steuerung geärgert habe.


----------



## Enisra (19. Oktober 2015)

golani79 schrieb:


> Man muss natürlich schon unterscheiden, ob ein Spiel jetzt schwer ist, weil die Steuerung schlecht ist, es sich um Bugs handelt, die KI einfach schlecht umgesetzt wurde etc.



und das ist dann auch etwas, wenn Leute sich einbilden das Spiele früher schwerer waren obwohl man einfach nicht gut steuern kann.
Bestes Beispiel Dirt Rally wo wenn man abfliegt man auch selbst schuld ist


----------



## dessoul (19. Oktober 2015)

golani79 schrieb:


> Man muss natürlich schon unterscheiden, ob ein Spiel jetzt schwer ist, weil die Steuerung schlecht ist, es sich um Bugs handelt, die KI einfach schlecht umgesetzt wurde etc.
> 
> Dann gibt es noch Spiele wie This War of Mine, welches du ja auch erwähnst, bei dem wohl das Konzept so ausgelegt ist, dass das Spiel nicht immer ein Happy End hat.
> Soll halt die Message transportieren, dass Krieg beschissen und schrecklich ist.
> ...



Irgendwie verstehe ich den Standpunkt nicht ganz: "Nur versaut man sich somit, wie ich oben schon erwähnt habe, oftmals eigentlich das Spielerlebnis, *weil dann nix mehr von dem übrig bleibt, was die Entwickler beabsichtigt haben"
*Ich will meinen Standpunkt mal so erklären: wenn es kalt wird, dann ziehe ich eine Jacke an. Ein Purist würde jetzt schreien und sagen: wie kannst du dir eine Jacke anziehen? Dann entziehst du dich doch dem Kälteerlebnis! Die Natur hat dich ja auch nicht mit einem warmen Fell ausgestattet! Warum cheatest du jetzt?
Für mich ist das Spiel ohne Jacke. Der Cheat, oder was auch immer ich dabei verändere, ist meine Jacke. Ich passe das Spiel soweit an, dass das Spiel für mich wieder Erlebenswert wird. *"Und warum spiele ich es überhaupt?*" 
Zum einen merke ich erst während des spielens, dass da was nicht stimmt. Ich richte mich bei meinen Kaufentscheidungen so gut wie immer nach Spieletestberichten. Und die sind halt manchmal so und manchmal so. Und manchmal sind sie komplett an der Wirklichkeit vorbei. Wenn das bei bestimmten Seiten häufiger vorkommt, dann weiss ich, dass ich die in Zukunft eher meiden sollte, aber diese Erfahrung muss ich erstmal machen.
Und wenn es dann bei mir auf dem Computer ist und ich es spiele und dann merke, wie kaputt das Ganze ist, dann versuche ich es so weit hinzubiegen, (wenn es denn möglich ist), dass ich noch irgendwie das Beste aus meinem Spielerlebnis rausholen kann. Ich kanns ja nicht mehr zurückgeben. Ich ziehe dann meine Jacke an. 
Wenn ich aber weiss, was mich erwartet, dann richte ich mich danach. Ich habe zum Beispiel nach den ganzen Testberichten Dark Souls gar nicht erst gekauft. Weil ich nämlich gar keinen Bock auf ein Spiel habe, das mich xmal verrecken lässt. Diese  masochistische Erfahrung überlasse ich gerne anderen.


----------



## golani79 (19. Oktober 2015)

Weiß nicht, was an meinem Standpunkt so schwer zu verstehen ist - Entwickler haben halt mal ne Vision eines Spiels, welche sie den Leuten rüberbringen wollen.
Da gibts natürlich bestimmte Einschränkungen im Gameplay - Spiel != Realität - auch nicht, wenns vor nem realen Hintergrund spielt.

Ausnahmen sind vlt. Hardcoresimulationen - aber selbst da, sind öfter mal einige Funktionen nicht 100%ig wie im richtigen Leben abgebildet.

Und ich hab ja geschrieben, es bleibt jedem selbst überlassen, ob er / sie cheatet.
Meine Meinung, dass man sich aber das angepeilte Spielerlebnis der Entwickler damit verdirbt, bleibt.


----------



## luki0710 (21. Oktober 2015)

Zu einfache Spiele wie Watch-dogs bringen aber auch kein Spaß wenn man dann auf normal spielt. Aber wenn der Spruch : Jede Kugel zählt " wirklich zu trifft und man wirklich ganz vorsichtig sein muss, dann bring es Spaß.

Wenns aber zu schwer ist durch :. Steuerung, (Gummiband) KI dann ist es auch wieder doof.


----------



## Kartamus (22. Oktober 2015)

Es gibt keine zu schweren Spiele, nur schlechte Spieler.


----------



## Enisra (22. Oktober 2015)

Kartamus schrieb:


> Es gibt keine zu schweren Spiele, nur schlechte Spieler.



hach ja, egal wie gut eine Diskussion verläuft, irgendein Troll meint immer das Gegenargumente nicht für ihn zählen wie z.B. Mieses Balancing


----------



## Loosa (22. Oktober 2015)

Neben dem Erlebnis, dass die Entwickler für ein Spiel beabsichtigt haben, gibt es auch stapelweise Spiele wo der hohe Schwierigkeitsgrad nur den ansonsten dürftigen Umfang kaschieren und strecken soll.


Was mich an die gute, alte Atari 2600 Zeit erinnert, wo ein Spiel eigentlich schon nach 5 Minuten vorbei war... dann wiederholte sich das immergleiche Level und wurde nur von Mal zu Mal schwieriger. Ein anderes Ende als "Game Over" gab es da nicht.


----------



## ebug5 (31. Oktober 2015)

Als Schüler/Student hatte ich noch die Zeit und Lust mich durch schwere Spiele zu beißen. Ist man erstmal im Arbeitsleben angekommen und hat vielleicht auch noch eine Familie, ist einem die freie Zeit einfach zu kostbar, um sie mit Wiederholungen zu verschwenden.
Das hat dann nichts mit Noob-sein zu tun, man würde es ja auch schaffen, man will es nur nicht.


----------



## Monalye (31. Oktober 2015)

> Wenn sich Spiele einen Spaß daraus machen, meine Figur in Abgründe zu schubsen oder darauf vertrauen, dass ich Szenen zwei, drei, ja gar ein Dutzend Mal spielen muss, um mir Verhaltensmuster von Gegnern einzuprägen, motiviert mich das nicht zum Weiterspielen - es geht mir auf die Nerven.



Tolles Thema, genau meine Meinung. Mir tut immer noch der Anblick der Dark Souls Packung in meinem Regal weh, das ich zwar angefangen, aber sehr schnell wieder ins Eck geworfen habe. So viele schwärmen von den beiden Dark Souls Spielen... und ich werde nie mitreden können, nie wissen, wovon die reden, weil es mir unmöglich ist, das Game zu spielen.

Bei mir schlägt sehr schnell der Frust zu, wenn ich dreimal wo blöd abstürze, klick ich auf "beenden" und fertig. Ich kann mich noch gut an Kapitel 7 von Dead Space 2 erinnern, wer es weiß, da gibt es diese rotierenden scharfen Sägeblätter, wo man in Schwerelosigkeit durchschweben soll. Ich bin dort nicht 10 mal, nicht 20 mal, nein, sicher über 50 mal geschreddert worden, oft bei der allerletzten Stange, die Freiheit im Blick *raspel* und tot war ich. Ich stand dort ungelogen ein halbes Jahr lang, nach einem Frusterlebniss ließ ich es wieder 2 Wochen links liegen, probierte es wieder, wieder liegen lassen...., ein halbes Jahr ging das so.
Mehr oder weniger aktuelles Beispiel ist "The Evil Within", was hab ich mich auf das Game gefreut, beinahe ein Jahr vor Release stand es schon ganz oben auf der "Will-haben-Liste", dann kam es endlich raus, war mit der Tastatur unspielbar portiert, mit dem Controller kann ich nicht umgehen, mir fehlt die Konsequenz es zu erlernen, weil das auch Frust bedeutet.... und das heiß ersehnte Spiel liegt seit einem Jahr brach, ein paar Stunden gespielt, aber nicht mal annähernd bis zur Hälfte 
Das einzige Spiel übrigens, bei dem ich es letztendlich durchgezogen habe, ist Dead Space 2, alle anderen fliegen von der Festplatte, so wie sich rausstellt, das das Game eher Frust statt Freude bringen wird. Das Leben ist schon anstrengend und hart genug, da muss ich mich nicht auch noch in meiner Freizeit, bei meinem Hobby, so quälen, das mir alles vergeht. Konsequenz daraus ist aber, das einem wirklich gute Spiele wie Dark Souls für immer verborgen bleiben.


----------



## kornhill (2. November 2015)

Mir persönlich gefallen anspruchsvolle Spiel schon besser als "leichte" Games. Gerade im Bereich von Rollenspielen nerft es mich unglaublich das die Spiele zum Ende hin immer leichter werden! Ein Spiel soll doch mit der Zeit schwerer werden oder nicht? Aber Titel wie Witcher 3 oder Skyrim werden zum Ende hin immer ein übelst leichter Spaziergang. Da ist es auch egal ob man auf Todesmarsch spielt oder nicht! (Was ich bei Witcher3 gemacht hab) Zum Ende hin kann man alles mit verschlossenen Augen besiegen! Teilweise muss man nicht mal was machen dafür (Quen anmachen und zugucken...) ! Lieber ein schweres Spiel als ungeblanced bis zur  Hölle! Ich fand Wicher 3 zwar toll, aber das balancing Problem hat mir einiges an Spielspaß gekostet. Daher hätte mich auch der AD&D Titel interessiert, da die AD&D Regeln in dieser Hinsicht nicht  total vermurkst sind. Bei Dark Souls fand ich den Schwierigkeitsgrad sehr faszinierend. Man kann Dark Souls übrigens beim zuschauen lernen! Einfach mal einen erfahrenen Spieler eine Weile zugucken und dann selber nochmal spielen. Es ist dann um einiges leichter, weil man sich einiges an Tricks  abschauen kann. Ich hab das mit mehreren Freunden getestet! Egal ob man sich den Bereich anguckt den man spielen will oder einen anderen. Es ist danach um EINIGES leichter!


----------



## Shadow_Man (2. November 2015)

kornhill schrieb:


> Mir persönlich gefallen anspruchsvolle Spiel schon besser als "leichte" Games. Gerade im Bereich von Rollenspielen nerft es mich unglaublich das die Spiele zum Ende hin immer leichter werden! Ein Spiel soll doch mit der Zeit schwerer werden oder nicht? Aber Titel wie Witcher 3 oder Skyrim werden zum Ende hin immer ein übelst leichter Spaziergang. Da ist es auch egal ob man auf Todesmarsch spielt oder nicht! (Was ich bei Witcher3 gemacht hab) Zum Ende hin kann man alles mit verschlossenen Augen besiegen! Teilweise muss man nicht mal was machen dafür (Quen anmachen und zugucken...) ! Lieber ein schweres Spiel als ungeblanced bis zur  Hölle! Ich fand Wicher 3 zwar toll, aber das balancing Problem hat mir einiges an Spielspaß gekostet. Daher hätte mich auch der AD&D Titel interessiert, da die AD&D Regeln in dieser Hinsicht nicht  total vermurkst sind. Bei Dark Souls fand ich den Schwierigkeitsgrad sehr faszinierend. Man kann Dark Souls übrigens beim zuschauen lernen! Einfach mal einen erfahrenen Spieler eine Weile zugucken und dann selber nochmal spielen. Es ist dann um einiges leichter, weil man sich einiges an Tricks  abschauen kann. Ich hab das mit mehreren Freunden getestet! Egal ob man sich den Bereich anguckt den man spielen will oder einen anderen. Es ist danach um EINIGES leichter!



Da ein richtig gutes Gleichgewicht hinzubekommen, das ist eben in Open-World Spielen ziemlich schwer. Weil man ja jederzeit überall hingehen kann und sich aufleveln kann.


----------



## Rygal (5. November 2015)

Mir geht es ähnlich wie Monalye. 

Bei mir ist es ebenfalls Dark Souls das im Regal steht und dort auch stehen bleibt. Ich habe es mir für den PC gekauft weil ich mit Tastatur und Maus besser zurecht komme. Der Spielespaß stellte sich bei mir nicht ein da die Umsetzung für den PC unglaublich mies gemacht wurde. Das Spiel ist für den Controler ausgelegt und es wurde 1:1 auf den PC überführt. 

Mir persönlich ist es wichtig dass die Story gut ist und das die Grafik und die damit beabsichtigte Atmosphäre stimmen. Deswegen rege ich mich auch nicht über Fallout 4 auf. Man benötigt bei dem Spiel keine Nex-Gen-Grafik, da es auch ansonsten ein eher unkonvenetionelles Spiel ist. Alles ist übertrieben, da würde die Grafik vom Witcher nicht passen.


Aber ich kann auch die Gamer verstehen die sich gerne fordern lassen wollen. Viele Spiele werden mit der Zeit wirklich zu einfach da nur die Attribute mitskaliert werden wie es scheint. Wieso können Gegner in Witcher 3 nicht plötzlich mit Rüstungen um die Ecke kommen die eine hohe Wiederstand gegen Magie besitzen. Normale Söldern die man bekämpft die gegen Magie unempfindlich sind und wieder andere in der Gruppe deren Rüstung gegen physischen Schaden sehr gut schützen. Auch die Waffen scheinen bei jeder Gegnerart immer die selben zu sein.


----------



## HanFred (5. November 2015)

In Dark Souls bin ich auch nicht weit gekommen, da hatte ich sogar noch viel weniger Geduld als in Demon's Souls, welches mir bis heute besser gefällt. Durchgespielt habe ich es trotzdem nie. Was Dark Souls 2 angeht, fand ich das Spiel hingegen deutlich zugänglicher, weil der Schwierigkeitsgrad im Gegensatz zum Vorgänger zunächst tiefer ist und dann, je nach gewähltem Weg, langsam ansteigt. Das fand ich einfach fairer und angenehmer zu spielen.
Nicht dass mich das Spiel deswegen nie frustriert hätte, es hat ganz eindeutig seine nervigen Seiten. Vor allem dass man auf dem Weg zu Bossen teilweise an einer Unmenge nahe aneinander platzierten Gegnern vorbei muss, was die Durability der Waffe sehr stark beeinträchtigt, hat mir missfallen.


----------



## kornhill (6. November 2015)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Da ein richtig gutes Gleichgewicht hinzubekommen, das ist eben in Open-World Spielen ziemlich schwer. Weil man ja jederzeit überall hingehen kann und sich aufleveln kann.



Es würde schon gehen. Das Problem ist das so ziemlich alle Entwickler es für eine "gute Idee" halten, einen Hit und Dmg Bonus für höhere Level und dementsprechend ein Malus für niedrigere Level einzuführen. In Systemen wie dem alten AD&D (das "neue" D&D kenne ich nicht daher kann ich dazu nichts sagen, denke aber das es noch sehr ähnlich ist) wurden für die Klassen z.b. unterschiedliche Hit Werte eingeführt. 

e.g. 
Ein Krieger mit Level 20 hat einen Hit Wert von 1 (beste)
Ein Magier mit Level 20 hat einen Hit Wert von 14 (20 ist das schlechteste)
Ein Krieger mit Level 7 hat auch einen Hit Wert von 14.
--> Ein Krieger mit Level 8 kann einen lvl 20 Magier der seine Sprüche verfeuert hat, relativ gut im Nahkampf besiegen.

Dies ist in aktuellen Systemen nicht so gegeben. Sobald man ein paar Level über dem Feind ist hat dieser nichts mehr zu melden egal welche Klasse es ist. 
Dieses System macht in einem MMO tatsächlich Sinn, in einem klassischen SP RPG allerdings nicht. 
Spiele wie Baldurs Gate waren im Endeffekt vom Umfang und der Größe auch mit einem Open World Spiel zu vergleichen. Hier gab es die Probleme, wie am Beispiel beschrieben, eben nicht.

Im Baldurs Gate 1 Addon kann ich mich noch an einen Kampf mit vier (übelsten) Magiern in einem Keller erinnern. Dieser war nach ein paar Sekunden vorbei! Extremst hart und sehr schwer zu meistern. 
(Allerdings finde ich das auch das AD&D System im hohen Level Bereich einige Macken hatte. Ab Level 18+ wurde es etwas wackelig da das System auf einem W20 max basiert. ... tatsächlich mag ich Mathe...)

Dark Souls hat diesen "Level Unterschied" Malus auch nicht. Alle Werte basieren auf den eigenen Werten und nicht auf der Relation des Levels des Gegners. 

Aus mathematischer Sicht ist es definitiv gut möglich ein ausgeglichenes System zu erstellen. Zudem kann man auch in einem solchen System seinen Char zu einem "Badass" Charakter machen. Im AD wurde die "Übermacht" des Spielers sehr gerne durch +4 oder gar +5 Waffen dargestellt. Diese sind einfach etwas zu mächtig für ein W20 System.... lange Rede kaum ein Sinn! Es geht und hat nicht wirklich was mit der Open World zu tun.


----------



## Herbboy (6. November 2015)

kornhill schrieb:


> Dies ist in aktuellen Systemen nicht so gegeben. Sobald man ein paar Level über dem Feind ist hat dieser nichts mehr zu melden egal welche Klasse es ist.
> Dieses System macht in einem MMO tatsächlich Sinn, in einem klassischen SP RPG allerdings nicht.
> Spiele wie Baldurs Gate waren im Endeffekt vom Umfang und der Größe auch mit einem Open World Spiel zu vergleichen. Hier gab es die Probleme, wie am Beispiel beschrieben, eben nicht.


 ja, aber auch nur, weil du bestimmte Bezirke halt erst ab einem gewissen Fortschritt der Story und damit zwingend einhergehend auch bestimmtem Mindestlevel betreten konntest, ganz einfach  

In "früheren" Open World-Spielen war das an sich genau so, nur anders umgesetzt: wenn du ein Areal betreten hast, in das du noch nicht hingehörst, war selbst ein dort lebendes aggressives Eichhörnchen zu schwer für dich...  da hätte man an sich ebensogut einen Zaun um das Areal bauen können mit nur einem Zugangstor, wo dann ein Wächter namens De Miseré oder ein von und zu Lakefarmer steht und sagt "_du kummst hier ned rein - außer du hast nen Pass, in dem stehs, dass du Level XY hast!"  _man hatte also an sich eine Art "Pseudo"-OpenWorld: man konnte rein technisch überall hin, aber praktisch wirklich überleben und Quests erledigen ging die ersten zB 20 Levelaufstiege von 30 möglichen nur in 30% der Spielewelt. Und sehr gute Spieler konnten halt schon mit etwas geringerem Level ein Areal in Angriff nehmen, in dem Gelegenheitsspieler selbst mit 5 Leveln mehr gnadenlos untergehen.

Da stellt sich dann die Frage, was einem lieber ist: will man ÜBERALL hin in der Welt zu JEDEM Zeitpunkt des Spieleforschrittes und verlangt, dass der schwerste existierende Gegner, den man beim Erkunden treffen kann, auch mit Level 1 und etwas Geschick besiegen kann? Oder will man, dass bestimmte Areale eine no-go-Area sein, weil die Feinde dort einfach zu schwer sind? ICH bin Fan vom letzterem. Denn wenn ich ein noch unerfahrener Abenteurer bin, dann ist es völliger Unfug, dass ich auch in der als sehr rauh und brutal zugehenden nord-östlichen Bezirk des Landes schon mit Level 1 bis 5 den dort als schlimmsten je dagewesenen Räuberhauptmann in seiner Höhle besiegen kann...

Aber all das kann man eben trotzdem so gestalten, dass die Gegner für Leute, die sich gern rel. leicht durchkämpfen, leichter zu besiegen sind als für "Masochisten", die es lieben, einen Gegner erst im 20. Versuch zu knacken.


----------

